# Transformation Starting Strength log



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi lads

My name is John. 20 years old 6ft 2" 79kgs.

Only got round to this log now, I started the typical 4 day split October to mid december and achieved minute results if im honest.

I decided to start bulking and do starting strength just before xmas when I was 75kg.

Stats as of 25-12-2012

Squat 85kg x5

Deadlift 140kg x3

Bench 70kg x3

Press 42.5kg x 4

Dumbell flat 27.5 kg x 10

Goals for 2013

180kg x3 dead lift

130kg x5 squat

100kg x3 bench

10 pistol squats each leg can do 3 on right leg atm

60kg x5 press

Im looking to be around 90kg lean so i will keep bulking for the next 6-9 months hopefully then reduce the calories.

79kg in this pic

Myfitnesspal diary http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/johnfaul

*Update 22/05/13 Started Alberto Nunez's upper lower for Intermediates*

Have decided to start a new upper lower split details below.

I feel it will suit my goals better with the added shoulder work and I will be able to fit dips and pullups without changing the structure of the routine.

Will be doing dips instead of the fly's and weighted dips for the chest press on the upper heavy.

Pullups and ring work will be the fifth day

Upper (Light)

Incline DB 4-6 x 6-10

Horizontal Row 2-3 x 6-10

OHP 2-3 x 6-10

Horizontal Row 2-3 x 12-15

Flies 2-3 x1 2-15

Tricep Extension 2-3 x 12-15

Bicep Curl 2-3 x 12-15

Lower (Heavy)

Squat 3-5 x 3-5

Deadlift 3-5 x 3-5

Leg Curl 2-3 x 6-10

Calf Raise 4-6 x 6-10

Upper (Heavy)

Bench Press 3-5 x 3-5

Horizontal Row 3-5 x 3-5

Chest Press 2-3 x 6-8

Vertical Row 2-3 x 8-12

Lateral Raises 2-3 x 8-12

Lower (Light)

Squat 4-6 x 8-12

Single Leg Work 2-3 x 6-10

Calf Raise 4-6 x 6-10

Leg Press 2-3 x 12-15

Calf Raise 2-3 x 6-10

Leg Extension 2-3 x 12-15

Leg Curl 2-3 x 12-15

Upper (Light) - Weak body part training day example

Horizontal Row 2 x 4-6

Horizontal Row 2 x 10-15

Vertical Row 2 x 10-15

Video of routine can be seen here >


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

28-12-12

Squat 90kg 3x5

Bench 70kg 3,4,3

Barbell row 60kg 3x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

29-12-12

Deadlift

130kg x3

140kg x3

145kg x3

Chinups

3x5 + 10kg

Press

40kg 3x5

42.5kg x4


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

2-01-13

Squat

92.5kg 3x5

Bad form on these hips rising too much going to reset to 80kg and work on form

Bench

67.5kg 3x5

Bent over rows

60kg 3x5

Last few reps were not that high so ill stay at this weight

Dips

3 sets of 12 body weight


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

4-01-13

Deadlift

140kg x3

150kg x3

Squat

80kg 3x5

Press

40kg 3x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

7-01-13

Squat

82.5kg 3x5

Bench

70kg 3x5

Row

60kg 3x5

Dips

3x10 b.w.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

9-01-13

Squat

85kg 3X5

Press

42.5 kg 3x5

Dead lift

120kg x3

140kg x3

160kg failed 4-6 inches of floor

Disappointed with the dead lift felt the squats may have hindered this


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

11-01-13

Squat

87.5kg 3x5

Bench

72.5kg 3x5

Rows

60kg 3x5

65kg 2x5 not great reps a little heavy

Dumbbell rows 24kg 2x10 easy felt light


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

14-01-13

Squat

90kg 3x5

Deadlift

140kg 1x5

Press

45kg 3x5

Dumbbell row

30kg 2x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

17-01-13

Meant to be done the day before but was unable to make gym

Squat

92.5kg 3x5 felt i was favouring my right dominant leg on these

Bench

75kg 3x5

Bent over row

3x5 60kg will increase next session

Dips 15, 12, 10

supersetted with

barbell curls

25kg 3x10

Any questions fire away


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

squat

95kg 3x5

Overhead Press

47.5kg 5,4,2 going to reset to 40kg felt extremely heavy

Barbell row

62.5kg 3x5

Pullups

3x5

Dumbbell press flat

30kg 8 reps previous best was 5 reps

Tried 32 kg and got 5 reps and 2 reps

delighted with this made up for missing the over head press


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Was back in college gym today absolutely packed

Squat

97.5kg 3x5

Bench accidentally put 82.5kg instead of 77.5kg got 2 almost 3 reps with spotter

Couldnt believe i wasnt able to put it up and then he told me i had an extra 5kgs on it !!

Reset to 77.5kg and only got two sets of 3 will try again

Barbell row

65kg 3x5

3 sets of face pulls


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Wasnt feeling up to deadlifting yesterday so done it today

Deadlift

70kg x10

90kg x5

110kg x3

130kg x3

150kg x3

160kg x3 personal best

Pullups

4x5

Dumbbell rows

32.5kg 2x8

35kg 2x5

Hammer curls

12.5kg 3x8


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Good deadlift mate! Especially in relation to where your squat is.


----------



## tikcuf (Nov 29, 2012)

Good stuff man. Deads are getting strong.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers guys dont know why my deadlift is so much higher than my squat

Their not touch and go either dead stop each time

It may have to be to do with it being my favourite lift 

Today's session

squat

100kg 3x5

Had a bit of trouble getting a comfortable position warming up but felt ok on the 3 sets felt very heavy though

Overhead press

40kg 3x5

Barbell row

67.5kg 3x5

dips

1x10 b.w.

cgbp

50kg 2x10, 1x9

Hammer curls

12.5kg 3x12 each arm


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Off to amsterdam tomorrow on a stag untill sunday will miss fridays session this week,

Hope it doesnt affect my lifts next week!!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Putting on weight as well 82kg today


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Back from amsterdam yesterday, wasnt felling good at all.

Didnt eat much either i'd guess around 2000kcal.

Too much beer and other things but enjoyed it anyway would love to go back,

Still didnt feel good today but went anyway.

Squats

102.5kg 3x5

Felt absolutely brutal just managed to get these.

Bench

70kg 5,5,3

Had no strength whatsoever even deloading from 77.5kg and just couldn't get the last reps.

Barbell row

70kg 3x5

DB bench

30kg 3x5

Chins

8,6

Hammer curls

15kg 8,6,6

Very low energy overall

Calories are roughly 3200kcal today

C/P/F 360,225,90

Also doing the chinups i felt my skin tear and noticed a red stretch mark on the inside of bicep felt kinda sore so didnt push the chin-ups


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

today:

Warm up:

Pullups

3x8

Lat pulldown

90 3x8

Cuban rotation

7.5kg 2x10 each arm

Deadlift

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg x1

160kg x3

Felt extremely hard much more so than last week was going for 5+ reps but that will have to wait untill next week

Dumbell rows

35kg x5

37.5kg 5,5,8

Dips

2x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Squats

105kg 3x5

Overhead press

42.5kg 3x5

Chin ups

+10kg 3x5

Shrugs

35kg dumbbell 3x5

One arm rows

40kg 3x5

Skull crusher

25kg ez bar 3x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Squats

107.5kg 3x5

must video these to check form but Im pretty sure there going parallel

Bench

72.5kg 5,5,3

terrible form and technique on these don't know whether to reset back to 60kg or just use dumbbells

Barbell row 72.5kg

3x5

Getting heavy now some reps didn't touch bottom of chest

One arm dumbbell rows

37.5kg x5,5,10

Bit ****ed of with the bench

Dumbbell bench

30kg 2x5

super-setted with skullcrushers

ez bar + 15kg 3x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Heres a 1 month progress pic cant say I noticed much improvement but there's about 1-2kg gain

Tested my chin ups yesterday got +20kg for one rep

03/02/13



start


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Squat

110kg 3x5 unbelievable struggle but happy to get these

Overhead Press

45kg 3x5

Chinups

+12.5kg

5,5,4 will repeat

Face pulls

24.5 x12,12

21 x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

went on the beer last night only had 3 pints of tuborg but I felt like **** this morning didnt sleep well either.

Wasnt up at all for heavy squats so decided to do the following

Squat

90kg 1x5

Front squat

40kg 2x5

Couldnt get the hang of these as I lacked the flexibility to keep elbows up high enough.

Flat bench

70kg 4x5

These felt good I tried a new way of getting setup and it was definately better

DB bench

30kg 1x7

Deadlift

70kg x10

90kg x5

110kg x3

130kg x2

150kg x1

160kgx2

Was going for 160kg x5 but had no strength lockout was strong but wasnt good off the floor

Barbell rows

70kg 3x5

Superset

One arm rows

40kg 2x5

Hammer curls

15kg 2x6

Dips

10,10,9 couldnt get the last rep

Overall today was **** felt weak overall Hopefully going to attempt 112.5kg squats on friday.

Was depressed as fuk about the deadlift because I had it for 160kg x3 the last two weeks,

Just one of those days I suppose


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Squats

112.5kg 3x5

Hips rose little quivk on some reps very hard again

Chinups

+12.5kg 3x5

Overhead press

47.5kg 3x5

form not 100%

One arm rows

40kg 3x6

Facepulls

3x12 light sets to finish

Someone was doing a circuit of barbell rows squats dumbell overhead press and lat pull downs while taking up one of the squat racks for 30 mins ffs!!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday warming up on the overhead press I done two sets of the bar x10.

I think I may have done these a little careless i.e. to quick and aggressive and hurt my right lateral deltoid.

Felt a little pain in the gym but managed to get it done anyway.

This morning its quite sore to raise my arm,

Weight was 80.2kg this morning might up calories to 3200kcl currently on 3000


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Dip belt arrived yesteday at home for the weekend and got +20kg for 2 chin-ups.

Current plan will be as follows:

A

Squat 3x5

Bench 3x5

Row 3x5

Weighted chin-ups 3x5

B

Squat 3x5

Press 3x5

Deadlift 1x5 once a week on wednesdays otherwise sub for pullups 3x max reps

Weighted dips 3x5

Im thinking of starting Power cleans might try them this week


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Great day in the gym today came out very pumped,

Dont know whether it was the coffee before hand or what but It was a great session.

Squat:

115kg 3x5

Fought with these good depth and better form than 112.5kg much happier than fridays session.

Bench:

72.5kg 5,5,7

Felt easy, got the shoulders tucked in properly.

A friend said I tend to have my wrist bent backwards benching going to have to look into this.

Chinups:

Tried out the new dip belt

+15kg 5,5,4.

Was a grind will repeat on friday.

Meant to do barbell rows but all were taken so I done one arm rows instead

One arm rows:

40kg 2x5

42.5kg 2x5

Done:


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Disaster has happened,,

This past month or so i have noticed a slight back pain when doing things such as hoovering etc but I never felt it in my workouts.

Tuesday last week after deadlifting 160kg for two and missing the third rep I felt the same pain in my lower back.

It went away and didnt affect the squats on friday,

On the overhead press I cheated i.e. leaned too far back and put strain on my back.

All weekend I had niggling pain in it however I didnt feel it on the squats at all monday,

Yesterday and today I have a dull pain in my lower right side,

Wasnt able to squat,deadlift or barbell row today took it easy hope I wont be out for too long.

Anyway todays sesion:

DB bench

32.5kg 2x5

Dumbbell overhead

17.5kg 8,8,7

could have got 3x8 but felt strain on lower back on last rep so I didnt push it

Dummbell one arm row

35kg 3x8 slow and controlled descent

Pullups wide grip

4x5

Dips

3x5 + 10kg

Overhead press

40kg x4

Didnt push this felt it was putting pressure on my lower back.

Overall Im really ****ed how I was stupid to cheat on the overhead press for the sake of my ego and that It has cost me a few weeks in the gym

Lesson learned


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

Home gym, back still sore not as bad though

Chin ups 5x2 + 20kg

Today:

Diamond pushups

2x15

Ring Dips:

4x5

Harder than they look serious contractions in my chest doing these

Hopefully back squatting monday with 100kg fingers crossed


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

No squatting today unfortunately,,

Warming up i felt pain at the bottom of the squat so i didnt risk further damage

Bench press

75kg 3x5

Pullups overhand grip

3x8

One arm rows

35kg 2x8

30kg 2x10

Weighted dips

+15kg 3x5

Tried a 90kg bench press didnt get it done for the day


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

today warmed up to 100kg squat got 3 reps but back felt tight at the bottom of the squat so I didnt risk it

100kg x3

Overhead press

40kg 3x5

Chin ups

+15kg 5,4,4

In a different gym today and they had horrible chin-up bars no grip at all grip went on the two last sets

DB bench

32.5kg 5,5,4

one arm rows

37.5kg 3x8

Incline DB bench

25kg 2x6

20kg 1x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Pullups - 10

Squats

100kg 3x5 glad to be back squatting back not 100% but it was not in pain doing these.

Bench

75kg 3reps

Had no strength or energy to do these didnt got to failure but had not spotter so ddnt push it.

Dont know what was wrong with me didnt have much energy to push,

went then to flat dumbbell

32.5kg fail

27.5kg x 8 felt tough

Left it at that dont know if its overtraining or what but im going to cut the volume down on pushing

Chin ups

b.w. x5

+15kg 3x5

Happy with these

One arm rows

on incline bench, tried one set on a flat bench and foundit harder on my back so only done 6 reps each arm

40kg 8,8,6

Rear delt flies on pec-dec

3x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Im thinking I used too much volume on pressing this week to make up for no squatting or deadlifts,

I also had a coffee pre workout

Generally I felt I was breathing heavy during the workout with a higher than normal heart-rate

Anyway thought I'd share my food for the day My workout was between meal 2 and 3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Squat

102.5kg 3x5

Overhead press

42.5kg 1x5

this was aggrivating my lower back so only done 1 set

Had a spotter so decided to to bench press

Bench Press:

75kg 3x5

90kg x1 Happy with this went up pretty good as well

T bar row machine 45kg

3x8

One arm rows

30kg 3x10

Very slow and had good contraction


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Squat

105kg 3x5

Overhead press

42.5kg 1x4

Had no strength for this at all not sure what to do with this

Dumbbell overhead press

20kg 3x6

Chin ups

+16.25kg

5,4,4

Deadlift

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

Felt good just easing back into these after hurting my lower back

To finish:

a superset

face pulls and rear delt flys on the pec dec

3x10 each


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

someone was in the squat rack and as I had no spotter decided to do 32.5kg dumbbell press instead

warming up it felt very heavy Again low pessing strength so only done 30kg

Dumbbell press:

30kg 7,6

Squats:

107.5kg 3x5

Bench press:

77.5kg x4

Had no spotter and just seemed to have a lack of energy

Tried the Dumbbell press again:

32.5kg x6,4

27.5kg x6

One arm rows:

27.5kg x8

35kg x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Took delivery of all max creatine will be taking 5g daily untill its gone.

Recieved a free sample of hot blood pre workout. It was my first pre workout.

Gave me the shakes a bit and heart was pumping quite hard got a good workout but didnt like the elevated heartbeat.

Done overhead press first today and used a thumbless grip.

Over head press:

42.5kg 3x5

Felt easy

Squats:

110kg 3x5

Bit of a struggle here

Yates row

60kg 3x5

First time doing these and they felt really good.

Dumbbell overhead press:

20kg x8

22.5kg x7,6

One arm rows:

35kg 2x8

Dips:

1x16

Light facepulls:

2x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

today:

Squat

112.5kg 3x5

Was a grinder on the last set

Dumbbell bench

32.5kg x6,5

Had no spotter for bench actually failed getting these up and someone offered a spot which was appreciated.

Chin-ups

B.w x5

+17.5kg x4

+15kg x3

B.w. 2x6

Deadlift

120kg 1x5

Overall another low energy and power session, been on 3000 - 3200 kcals daily for two months now,

Have decided to up this to 3500kcal to see if I can have more energy and power.

Going to get bloods done next week to check vitamins etc for any deficiencies.

went with a mate to the gym about 5 was doing nothing so I gave him a spot on the bench and done some myself

Bench Press:

77.5kg 4,3,3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

squat:

117.5kg 1x5

115kg 2x5

Accidentally loaded an extra 2.5kg onto the bar las set was an absolute grinder

Overhead press:

45kg x5,4,4

Think the squats wore me out might do these first next time.

Barbell rows.

62.5kg 5x5

Dips:

3x10

Ez bar pushdows

supersetted with

face pulls

3 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> you eating this everyday?


Every day is different slightly I have upped my calories to 3500 since wednesday.

I was at a 21st last night so was probably at 4500 with snacks etc,, I will be back properly from sunday onwards hopefully,,

Any way heres a few other screen shots of days of eating

Bear in mind not everything is put together in meals exactly if the combinations look weird


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

Squats:

117.5kg 3x5 form slipping on last two reps of the last set.

Gym was empty so had no spotter on bench and used power rack.

Was a bit awkward and bar hit the pins at the bottom a couple of times think this put me off.

Bench:

77.5kg 4,3,2

Yates row:

65kg 5x5 easy doing 5x5 untill these get harder

Dumbbell press flat:

32kg 8,7

35kg x0 * Fail

CGBP:

40kg x20

50kg x8

Dumbbell curls

14kg 3x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

My low back is taking a beating from all the heavy squats.

This week im going light on wednesday and going for 120kg 3x5 on friday.

Ive also been thinking of starting madcows 5x5 I feel the one heavy set of squats would allow me to keep better form and save my lower back a little bit.

I really feel I could hit 130kg squats for 3x5 but I feel the slightly slower pace on Madcows would serve me well.

I weighed in at 82kg this morning a 3kg increase over the last 9-10 weeks.

I will keep you in formed if I start a new log for madcows.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Just seen this log. Nice progress mate. You noticed much change in the mirror over the past couple of months?

If you start a new journal, pop a link in here dude


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Ill take a picture in the morning Im a bit bloated with 450 grams of carbs today 

People that haven't seen me in a while have noticed a difference alright.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Visited an osteopath today my lower back is still niggling me.

She has advised me to quit overhead pressing for a while and to substiture incline instead of it.

Today

Squats:

100kg 2x5

Incline Dumbbell:

24kg x10

26kg x8

26kg x0 couldnt get first rep up

24kg x10

Deadlift

130kg 1x5

Chin ups

+ 15kg 5,4,3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

First time doing high bar squats.

I was able to get parallel or slightly below.

Squats:

80kg 3x5

Dumbbell flat press.

32kg 10,8,6

35kg x0* Fail

Yates row:

67.5kg 5x5

Dips:

+15kg 5,5,6

One arm rows:

32kg x5

40kg x5

35kg 2x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Heres a 10 week + 3kg comparison photo on right is the latest one,

All the difference I can see is i got fat


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Heres a 10 week + 3kg comparison photo on right is the latest one,
> 
> All the difference I can see is i got fat


Lats and shoulders are bigger.

Post some form vids up perhaps?

Your lifts are good on paper.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

High bar squats:

85kg 3x5

Dumbbell bench:

32kg x10

*35kg x5 Pb!*

32kg x8

32kg x8 last rep was an absolute grinder took me about 15 seconds to get it up!

Yates row:

67.5kg 5x5

Dumbbell one arm row:

35kg 2x10

40kg 2x6 Grip was letting me down on these

Miscellaneous

CGBP

50kg 2x10

55kg 1x10

Dumbbell curls

14kg 3x8

Done:

Got really deep on squats, still felt some slight forward lean which is probably related to flexibility.

Have been looking into getting weightlifting shoes adipower are coming in at 170 euro delivered.

I feel they would help the squats but Im not prepared to pay that much for them at the moment.

All in all had a good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

High Bar Squat:

87.5kg 3x5

Incline dumbbell press:

26kg 2x10

*28kg x8,6*

Weighted chins:

+15kg x4

+10kg x4

b.w. 2x6

wasn't feeling these at all

Deadlift:

60kg x10

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

135kg x10

was supposed to be 5 but said what the hell and went for 10

Misc:

one arm rows 32kg 2x10

rear delt raises 6kg each hand 3x8

Ez bar curls 10kg each side 2x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

High bar squats:

90kg 3x5

Dumbbell bench press:

32kg x10

35kg x5

35kg x5

32kg x7

Barbell rows:

70kg 5x5

Weighted dips:

+20kg 3x5

Cgbp:

50kg 1x8

was wasted from the dips so left it at one set

Chins:

2x6

Had a good session dips were great.

Had nothing left to do the chins after the barbell rows might move these back to 3x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Squat (high bar):

92.5kg 3x5

Dumbbell Bench:

32.5kg x10

35kg x6

35kg x4

32.5kg x7

Bent over row:

72.5kg 3x5

Dips:

15,12,10

Pullups:

3x8

Didnt have a big carb heavy meal before training and definately noticed it also didnt sleep much last night either.

Still got an O.K. session in.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Im still having niggling lower back pain which I feel the squats tend to aggravate.

It was supposed to be an off day but Having watched elite fts so you think you can squat I went and tried to perfect my technique.

Low bar squat:

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x2

90kg x1

100kg x1

110kg x1

115kg x1

120kg x1

125kg x1

100kg x3

Front squats:

40kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x5

High bar squats:

60kg 2x5

Still felt that the lowbar squat would cause me to tip over when I fatigued which was ok today as I was only doing singles.

I really like how the bar feels on my back in the low bar position.

Front squats felt good a little uncomfortable on the front delt but otherwise good.

Im going to play around with some small plates under my heels and try high bar squats again.

Will be doing lots of stretches also


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Incline dumbbell press:

27.5kg x10,10,8

30kg x0 couldn't get first rep up

Chins:

10,5,5,5,5

Cgbp:

55kg 3x10

Deadlift:

60kg x10

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5

140kg x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Horrible day In the gym today left arm had no strength.

I was at the osteopath yesterday evening and she done a lot of work on my left lat/ upper back which was very tight.

Today:

Dumbbell bench press:

35kg x0*fail

35kg x0*fail

32kg x8

35kg x5

32kg x5

Pull-ups

6,6,6,5

Dips:

+22.5kg x3

+15kg 2x5

Squats:

60kg 2x5

No strength here

Dumbbell row

40kg 1x6

That's all I done bring on Monday


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Squat:

Low bar

100kg x5

110kg x3

High bar,

60kg x10

80kg x5

Dumbbell press flat:

35kg x9

35kg 3x6

First rep was hard on each set

Barbell rows

75kg 3x5

60kg x10

Dips

4x10

Chins

3x8

Low bar squats felt uncomfortable wrists were sore and bar position didn't feel good one of those days I suppose


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Incline dumbbell press:

30kg x0* fail

27.5kg 3x10

Can't seem to get the 30kg dumb bells up on the first rep,

Had a friend help me on the first rep here

30kg x8

Weighted chin-ups:

+15kg 3x5

Deadlift:

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

145kg x10

These were touch and go done 5 and said fuk it and went for 10

Pull-ups

10

Stopped into the park on the way home and went to the monkey bars,

Done 6 very dodgy muscle up singles

It was one arm first and second one over they were ugly but I was still happy with them


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Dumbbell bemch

35kg x6

35kg x6

35kg x0* FAil

30kg x3

Didn't feel good on these

Bent over row:

77.5kg 3x5

Weighted dips:

+22.5kg 3x5

Skull crushers:

20kg x12

25kg x12

30kg x6

Hammer curls:

15kg each hand

2x12

17.5kg

2x8

Ez bar + 15kg x15,12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Have a head cold so wasn't looking forward to the gym I went in armed with tissues for my runny nose !!

Dumbbell flat bench:

30kg x12

35kg 3x7

37.5kg x4

Couldn't believe I was putting these up first rep on the 37.5 was a grinder for about 10 seconds but it went up.

I downloaded CT fletcher for my iPod and I think it was him shouting that helped it up ha ha

Squats

High bar below parallel

80kg 3x5

Easy enough

Yates row.

60kg x5

80kg 3x5

60kg x10

Misc:

Rope press down

16.5 x8

Dips

X8

Pull-ups

X6

Face pulls

21kg 2x12

Hammer curls

17.5kg 2x8

Done very happy with the session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Took 1 and a half scoops of craze pre workout made me feel a little sick.

Weighted chin-ups

+16.25kg 3x5

Incline dumbbell bench:

30kg x8

30kg x5

Found out I'm not coming down deep enough on these which is leaving me with a weakness at the bottom.

Needed a spotter to get these up.

25kg 2x8

Paused at the bottom on each rep to help my sticking point.

Deadlift.

150kg 1x5

Leg press.

150kg x20

High pull-ups

5x5

Hammer curls

17.5kg 2x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Flat dumbbell press:

35kg x10

37.5kg x5,3

35kg x4

On the first set of the 37.5 my hand nipped itself pressing the dumbbell which didnt help the set

Dumbbell rows:

35kg x8

40kg 2x5

Squat:

90kg 3x5

Bench:

100kg x 0

explosive pulllups

3x5

Dumbbell curls seated

3x8 @ 12.5kg

Lower back is very sore think it may have been the squats


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Have a sore low back think its been caused by butt wink on the squats I a, working on hip mobility.

Incline dumbbell.

27.5kg x10

30kg x8,6

Finally got the 30kg up by myself

Weighted chin-ups.

+17.5kg 5,5,4

Will try again next week

Cgbp.

60kg 4x6

Deadlift:

155kg 1x5

These were touch and go last rep was quite hard

Tried 50kg one arm row got 1x5 each arm but form was ****

Barbell curls

30kg x10,8,6


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

**** workout today

Dumbbell bench:

37.5kg x0

35kg x0

32.5kg x7

30kg x 7,5

Left arm had absolutely no strength don't know what was wrong with me

Squats:

92.5kg 1x5

Barbell row:

70kg 3x5

Dips:

+25kg x3

20kg x5,2

Dumbbell curl

15kg 2x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today :

DB flat:

37.5kg x6,4

35kg x4

Felt like technique let me down a bit and made it harder that usual to get them up.

Still good to be able to get the 37.5,s up

Pull-ups:

Total of 50 reps

12,8,5,5,5,5,5,5

Squats.

92.5kg 3x5

Still getting the groove back on these

Yates row.

72.5kg 3x5

Barbell curls.

35kg 3x6

30kg 1x6

Skull crushers:

30kg 10,8,7,6


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Flat bench press:

77.5kg 2x5

100kg x0

Weighted chin-ups ,

+ 17.5kg 3x5

Front squat:

60kg 2x5

Dumbbell shoulde press:

22.5kg x7,6

Deadlift

150kg 1x5

Face pulls

3x15

Was an ok session stomach was rumbling as hadn't got a lot of food earlier,

Bar position was a bit off on the front squats


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Had an ok but not great session today was up

Late last night and had a few drinks/smokes,

Think I might start going to the gym a little later in the day at 6pm

Today:

DB flat,

37.5kg x3,4

32.5kg.x6

These didn't feel great

Squats high bar:

95kg 3x5

Pull-ups

10,8

Dips

+25kg x3

B.w. 3x10

Yates row:

60kg 3x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Decided to do an arm day today,

Downside was that the gym was packed

Pull-ups

15,10

Cgbp:

60kg 4x8

Barbell curls:

35kg 3x6

30kg x6

35kg was a little heavy

Skull crushers:

Used a straight bar for these would prefer the ez bar

30kg x10,6,5

Seated DB curls

10kg 12,10,8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a good quick session today, I'm busy studying for exams at the moment.

Had a red bull a half hour before workout.

Today:

DB flat:

37.5kg 3x5

Felt good didn't go to failure either

Pull-ups

50 in total

15,5,5,5,5,5,5,5

Squat:

97.5kg 3x5

Very hard but got them

Face pulls

2x15


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

Met up with a few guys that do bodyweight calisthenics last night.

Done some back bridges pullups core work tucks etc,

unbelievable how hard it was im stiff all over today.

I think I will leave the deadlifting in today session untill friday as lower back is fried.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

DB inline press:

30kg 2x8

32.5kg x2 had a spot on the first rep

Deadlift:

60kg x 5

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg x1

160kg x5 dead stop on ground each rep

180kg x0 fail

100kg x1

Personal best on the Deadlift very happy with that

Was going to leave them until Friday but said fek it and went beastmode.

Done some back bridges in between sets of dead lifts

One arm rows

27.5 kg x10

35kg x10

42.5kg x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Went to the gym late last night as i wont be able to go today:

Bench press

80kg 2x2

Didnt have much strength on these

Squat

100kg 2x3

was surprised i could get these as I had a long day in college

Headstand and hand stand practice, backbridges, muscle up practice and loads of stretching.

Really enjoyed this stretching went great and my headstand is pretty good.

I have an interest in the bodyweight moves and want to be able to do muscleups frontlevers and the rest


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Heres a comparison +4 months and 6kg heavier


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Pull-ups

Grease the groove I'd say about 80 reps total

Handstand practice

Lots of stretching


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

realised they gym shut at half 5 around 4:45 went down quiclky and got 30mins session done.

Squat:

100kg 2x5

DB bench:

37.5kg 4,3,4

Was a hammer strength bench and was very uncomfortable there was a hole whre your ass goes and didnt like it.

would rather a completely flat bench.

Muscle ups.

these were one hand at a time

x4

straight bar dips x10

Handstand had someone help me balance 30secs approx


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

DB flat press:

35kg x6

37.5kg x3,4,2

30kg x10

going to drop back to 35kg on these.

Bench press:

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

100kg x0*Fail

weighted chinups:

+20kg 4,3,3

Deadlift:

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5

*165kg x5 P.B!* very happy with these they were dead stop each time

*180KG X1* finally got it

Front squat:

60kg x5

70kg x3

Seated DB curls

12.5kg x10,7

10kg x8

EZ bar curls

30kg 8,8,10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

DB bench.

35kg x6,6,5

Disappointing with these seem to be making no progress at all with them

Squat:

100kg 3x5

Pull-ups:

10,10,6,6,6

Again seem to be making no progress on these

Dips:

+20kg 3x3

Db seated curls.

10kg 10,10,8

Skull crushers:

Ez bar + 20kg 15,10

Ez bar + 25kg x6


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

pullups:

15,10,8,6,6

dips:

10,10,8,6,5

Skullcrushers:

EZ bar+ 25kg x7,6

Curls:

EZ bar +25kg x8

Front Squat:

40kg x5

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x2

Loads of stretching and handstand practice


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Db bench.

35kg 7,5,5,5

40kg fail

Squat:

102.5kg x5 , 2

Wasn't feeling these upper back sore from front squats on Saturday

Yates row:

60kg 3x10

Good form on these

Skull crushers

Ez bar + 25kg 3x8

Few curls as well and lots of stretching


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Pull-ups

18 2 or 3 reps might not have been great but was still happy with them

DB incline.

30kg x7,6

Pull-ups.

An assortment of pull-ups and muscle ups one arm over at a time hopefully be able to do them properly soon.

Front squat

40kg x5

60kg x5

70kg x5

*80kg x5 PB!*

Deadlift.

*170kg x5 pb!*

Arm curls and skull crushers

Few more muscle ups and lots of stretching, back bridges and handstand, headstand practice

Can finally put my head on my knee with leg straight


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

DB flat press.

35kg x6,4,4

Strength very poor on these

Squat

100kg 3x5

Happy with the depth on these went as low as I could

Yates row.

70kg 3x5

Pull-ups and muscle ups which were one arm over at a time

Skull crushers

Ez bar + 22.5kg

3x10

Db curls seated

12.5kg 8,8,6

Forgot to add

Db shoulder press

22.5kg x7

20kg x8

Stretching and hand stand practice


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

some really good numbers going on here


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

mark_star said:


> some really good numbers going on here


Thanks man ill post a progress photo tomorrow.

My strength is down a little as I've been studying for exams this past 3weeks and not getting a whole lot of sleep but hope to change that now I'm finished


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Update picture about 85kg to 86kg here almost 6 months training


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Ring dips.

5x5

Harder than they look

Practicing front support and false grip on the rings

Some hanging leg raises on straight bar

Handstand practice on parallels takes a bit of getting used to kicking harder into the handstand but pretty steady when up on them


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Pull-ups

15

DB bench.

35kg 7,5,5

Still not making progress on these

One arm rows.

32kg x8

40kg 2x5

Squats:

102.5kg 3x5

Few pull-ups one arm muscle ups stretching , handstands bridges

Tried the 40kg dumbbells no go eager to get these but seem to have plateaued


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of starting alberto nunez upper lower split on Thursday.

Have been looking back through the log and don't seem to have made much progress on the dumbbell press in the last two months


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Really taking a big interest in the body weight and ring training.

I recommend anyone looking for a humbling experience to give the rings a go.

Today:

Hand stand practice on paralletes.

Front support on rings really much harder than it looks can hold it for about 5secs

Ring pull-ups 5x5

Ring dips 5x5

Felt this very hard.

Will do stretching and more handstand practice later


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice gains mate, first time seeing this thread, will keep and eye


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Ill post pics of my diet from my fitness pal in a minute,

Calorie wise I started at 3000 3200 3500 and I'm now on 3800 see how you are gaining and let the calories control that I'm putting on roughly .25kg a week, currently 86kg in morning.

That program was actually a mix of starting strength principle but using dumbbells instead of barbell as I don't usually have a spotter.

I also added dips chins as well as I have an interest in body weight training.

Program as follows:

Monday:

squat 3x5

bench 3x5 or dumbbells as heavy as you can go

row 3x5

pullups/dips

Wed.

squat 3x5 or front squat

incline/overhead 3x5 or dumbbells as heavy as you can

deadlift 1x5

pullups

friday:

squat 3x5

bench 3x5

row 3x5 pullups

As you can see i didn't do powercleans and i also added in a few curls here and there

Have a look at this


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Starting Alberto Nunez upper lower split details on first page

Training today:

ring front support holds

Handstand work

forward rolls on the lawn

lots of stretching trying to do the splits

Back bridges and shoulder dislocates with a brush handle


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Cant be bothered putting in pics of diet so made myfitnesspal public so everyone can have a look

Link here > http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/johnfaul

Have a look most days should be in there

Breakfast most days is currently

150g oats

1 scoop protein

banana

600ml 1% milk

1050 kcals


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Had a bad nights sleep and started shift work today in from 6-14:00 training at half 2

Pull-ups 12

Incline dumbbell:

30kg x0

28kg x10

Cheated on first rep of next 3sets weak from the bottom.

30kg x6

30kg x4

28kg x5

Pull-ups 3x8 3 one arm at a time muscle ups

Db overhead press.

22kg x6,5

Yates row.

60kg 3x10

Dips.

2x10

Incline dumbbell curl

12kg x12,10

Cgbp

60kg 2x8

Skullcrushers

Ez bar + 10kg each side 1x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Squat 105kg 3x5

These were atg although form wasn't the best leaned over a bit much on some reps and knees caving in a bit.

Might drop down to 100kg and work back up.

Deadlift.

140kg 3x5

Felt easy enough dead stop each rep on floor.

Might go for the 175kg 1x5 next week wanted a little bit of a deload.

Pistol squats.

4x5 each leg

Tied a resistance band around the upright of the power rack and held on to it for balance.

I like these will keep reducing the size of the band until I can do them freestanding.

Few handstands, backbridges and two sets of face pulls.

3 one arm over muscle ups for fun as well.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> subbed.
> 
> Whats your bulk diet been looking like, think you may have convinced me to start, starting strength, where did you get your program from?


about ****ing time 

SS would be good for you


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Been doing more handstand practice and took this video of me doing it on paralletes,

Finding it hard to master but I will not give up


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glute is sore to sit on not sure if it was the higher volume on the deadlifts or the pistol squats.

Today had about 4500kcal 650carbs,

Wasn't feeling up to anything but done the following,

Ring pull-ups

5x6

Tough but good walking around at 89kg when I done these

Few handstands

Will do no exercises tomorrow only handstands and lots of mobility work


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Was in work from 6 till 2 today was up at 5 and a little tired.

Pull-ups

8 very slow and controlled

DB bench.

35kg x8,6,6,5

Weighted chins

+15kg 5,4,3

Weighted dips.

+ 20kg 5,4,3

One arm rows.

40kg 2x6

35kg 2x8

Lateral raises

6kg 1x12

8kg 3x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Really enjoyed today's session.

*Lower light *

Front squat:

60kg x5

80kg x5

*85kg x5 PB!*

70kg x8

Enjoy these more than back squats went atg as well.

Back squat:

80kg 2x5

Was wasted after the front squats.

Calf raises.

Done these on 45 degree leg press.

80kg 1x20

120kg 1x15

140kg 3x12

Pistol squats:

3x8

Held onto a resistance band wrapped around the power rack to help balance.

Glute ham raises:

1x6

Wasn't able to do these pressed up at bottom to help not strong enough.

Leg curl.

60 x10

50 2x12

Some handstands and stretching.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Helped a friend out who is doing some building at his house this morning.

I was mixing cement carrying blocks etc so if you like it was cardio ha ha.

Today:

Ring pull-ups.

5x6

Ring dips.

5x6

Full range of motion on these about 90kg doing these ring dips the stability was the issue not really the strength.

While do some planks and core work later will add more in the log tonight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice front squats, no wonder back squats were hard


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice front squats, no wonder back squats were hard


Thanks!

I was thinking of back squatting 80kg for 2x10 but could barely do them for 5!

My goal is 100kg front squat for reps.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking of back squatting 80kg for 2x10 but could barely do them for 5!
> 
> My goal is 100kg front squat for reps.


that's a good goal, 100 on fronts would be excellent


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

One arm row:

32kg 3x10

Incline DB:

30kg x8,6,6,8

Felt good first rep was hard but was able to get it up unassisted.

Yates row:

60kg 3x10

OHP

Barbell.

45kg x5

Weak as fook on this didn't like it on my lower back either so only done 1 set

Dumbbell OHP

22kg 2x7

Dips.

15

12

Incline dumbbell curls.

12kg x12,10

Slow negative really felt this

Skull crushers

EZ bar + 20kg 3x10

Hammer curls

16kg 2x6

Enjoyed this workout and had good energy throughout


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Squat

105kg x5

100kg 2x5

Wasn't happy with these was leaning forward on some reps on the way up.

Wasn't really feeling them either

Deadlift 531

115kg x5

135kg x5

155kg x7

Running wendlers 531 on deadlift at a max of 180

Leg curl.

60x10

65 2x10

Calf raise on leg press

150kg 4x10

Handstands an stretching as well


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn't have a great session had a lot of food beforehand and think it may have been the cause.

DB flat.

35kg 7,5,5,4+3assisted

Weighted chins

+15kg 5,4,4

Weighted dips

+20kg 5,3,3

T bar row

First time doing this really like it

Bar + 60kg 2x6

Bar +75 kg 6,8 cheated last 2 reps

Lateral raises.

8kg 3x8

Hand stands and stretching


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

75 on t bar, that's good going mate


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

mark_star said:


> 75 on t bar, that's good going mate


Thanks used 5 15kg plates form may not have been 100% but it wasn't bad either even got a comment from one of the older fellas he said my form was good compared to some he has seen

Really liked how they felt on the lower back much nicer than the bent over rows.

Goal for tomorrow 90kg x5 front squat!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a good session today:

Front squat:

60kg x5

80kg x5

*90kg x5 PB*

80kg x5

80kg x5

Last rep on 90 was a serious grinder but depth was below parallel on all reps last two sets of 80 were tough too!

Calf raises on leg press

150kg 4x10

Pistol squats assisted with resistance band

3x8 each leg

Seated leg curl

60 x 15

65 x15

70 x10

Calf raises on leg press

170 kg 2x10

140kg x10

Some handstands, stretching and 15 reverse push-ups 1 muscle up and some high pull-ups


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah PB time, great going, good numbers mate


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Ring pull-ups

5x7

Ring dips

5x7

Ring dips weren't great stabilisation was an issue but got them done anyway.

Done more handstand practice as well.

Measured calves today

Right 15 1/4"

Left 14 7/8"

Arms

Both 14 1/8" cold


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday evening:

Upper light

Inc DB

30kg 9,7,5, 7 last set had a spotter helping last two reps had to cheat on first rep of set 2 and 3 had no power to get them up.

Pull-ups

10,10,8

Poor enough as well

OHP

40kg

7,5,6

Yates row

60kg 4x10

Dips

15,10

Inc DB curls

12kg x12

14kg x5

12kg x6

10kg x6

Skullcrushers

EZ bar + 22.5kg x9,7

+20kg x8

Hammer curls

14kg x10,8

Few handstands as well

Didn't have good energy in this workout


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Last night.

Lower heavy:

Squat

100kg x5

110kg x5 leaning forward a bit much on last two reps

100kg x5

100kg x6 first rep went down and came straight up on my toes goodmorninged it bad rep

Front squat

60kg x10

Deadlift 531

125kg x3

145kg x3

160kg x5

Lower back was ****ed at this point think it could have been the bad rep squatting or the bent over rows yesterday

Leg curl

70 x10

65 x10

60 x10

Felt these sore on my calves for some reason weren't very good may have been tired from the deadlifts

Calf raises

On leg press

150kg 4x12

Decline crunches

With 10kg plate on chest

25,20


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Last night

Upper heavy:

Dips

X10

+5kg x10

+10kg x6

+15kg x6

+20kg x5

+25kg x5

+30kg x3

X10

T bar rows

Bar + 75 kg 2x6

These weren't great my lower back was wasted from the deadlifts the day before

+60kg 3x8

+45kg x8

Flat DB bench

35kg x0 fail was wasted after the dips

30kg x8,6,6

Chins

6

DB row

35kg 2x6

Lateral raises

8kg 3x10

I am sore all over especially my legs but I'm going to the gym later for lower body anyway


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday

Lower light:

Front squat

80kg x5

*92.5kg x5 PB* last two reps were grinded out was leaning forward a bit much but still got the reps all well below parallel

80kg x5,6

Calf raises

On 45 degree leg press

150kg 4x10

Done muscle ups in between sets of these about 12 in total one arm over at a time getting better

Pistol squats

Using resistance band for balance

3x8 each leg

Leg curl

65 x15

70 2x12

Calf raises as before

160kg x10

190kg 2x10

160kg x12

Leg press

160kg 1x5

Just to see how much I could do would have got 10 no prob

Last August I wasn't able to do 80kg on the leg press

Few handstands and stretching

Lower back was still fried taking two days off for rest


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

brilliant going mate, looking really good


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light:

Inc DB

30kg 8,8,6,6

Was not able to get first rep off chest had to cheat

DB row

35kg 3x10

Good slow controlled reps

DB OHP

22kg x10,8,8

Pull-ups

10,8,8

Dips

14,10

DB incline curls

12kg x12,10,8

Slow negative

Skull crushers

EZ bar + 20kg 3x10

Some stretching and handstands


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

Squat

115kg x5

100kg 2x5

Calf raises

160kg 4x12

Deadlift 531

135kg x5

155kg x3

170kg x3 (1+)

Leg curl

70 x10

75 x10

70 x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy:

Went to gym at 4 after work the first set of 10 dips were crazy hard more mental I think.

Anyway decided that I wasn't having another bad workout and went beastmode.

Dips.

X10

+5kg x5

+10kg x5

+15kg x5

+20kg x5

+25kg x5

+30kg x4

Didn't go to failure on any of these although the last rep on the two last sets were grinders.

Also uses my dip belt which is 2kg itself so was a little heavier overall than last week and got an extra rep on the last set.

Chins.

X5 explosive

+15kg 3x5

Goal is 15kg 5x5

Dumbbell bench.

30kg x10,10,9

Failed on the 3x10 still was happy with this goal next week is 30kg 3x10

T bar rows

60kg x8

75kg x8 form wasn't the best on these

60kg 3x8

Lateral raises

8kg x10,10,12

Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light.

Really did not want to got to the gym today was feeling off and was going to bottle out of the 95kg front squat but I sucked it up and went for it.

Front squat.

80kg x5

*95kg x5 PB!*

80kg x5

80kg x8

From wasn't 100% on the 95kg wrists bent back a lot and a bit of forward lean but still got it

Calf raises on leg press

190kg 4x12

Pistol squats

3x8

Assisted with band for balance

Leg curls

65x16

70 2x12

Calf raises

190kg 3x12

*got my first proper muscle up today* was delighted with this been a long time coming


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice going mate, got some great numbers going on


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Consumed a good bit of whiskey and beer over the weekend showed in the workout.

Incline DB was particularly disappointing along with dips

Upper light

Incline DB

30kg x6,6,6,5

Pull-ups

10,8,7

DB OHP

24kg x8,7,6

DB row

35kg 10,10,8

Dips

12,8

Incline DB curls

12kg x12,10

Skullcrushers

EZ bar + 20kg 3x10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

really knocks the stuffing out of you doesn't it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

Squat

120kg x3

100kg 2x5

The third rep of 120kg had a bit too much forward lean and I left it at that should probably have went for 5 but ill get that next week

Deadlift C1W4

Deload week

70kg x5

90kg x5

110kg x5

All double overhand

Calf raises on leg press

160kg x12

210kg 3x10

Leg curl

75x10

80 2x8

Good enough session overall


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job mate, keep up the good work


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy:

Had a good enough workout didn't beat my last dips reps but I smoked some hash last night a ad was pit late enough so my head wasn't really in it.

Dips.

X10

+5kg x5

+10kg x5

+15kg x5

+20kg x5

+25kg x5

+30kg x2

Chin-ups

X5

+15kg 3x5

Didn't feel as good as last week

DB bench

32kg 3x6

Felt good didn't go to failure

T bar rows

Bar +

60kg x10

75kg x6

60kg 2x8

Lateral raises

8kg DB 3x12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you may not have beaten them but those dips are still cracking mate


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

mark_star said:


> you may not have beaten them but those dips are still cracking mate


Thanks it will be interesting to see if they increase my bench press.

I won't be benching until September and the last time I bench pressed was a few months ago and I got 90kg for 1


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

In bed with a hangover today.

Done lower light yesterday.

Front squat.

60kg x5

80kg x5

*97.5kg x5 PB *

80kg x8

80kg x8

Very happy with these 100kg is coming the two back off sets were really tough.

Calf raises on leg press

200kg 4x10

Pistol squats

X8,8,4

Fooked after the front squats

Leg curl

70 x15

75 x12,15

Calf raises as before

200kg 3x10

Few handstands

Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a lot of whiskey and weed over the weekend Saturday and Sunday definitely affected the workout but I got an ok session in.

Incline pressing is still not what it should.

Upper light.

Incline DB.

28kg x8

30kg x8

30kg x6 couldn't get first rep had to cheat with ass of bench

30kg x5 same here cheated first rep

Pull-ups.

10,8,8

DB OHP

24kg x8,7,7

Happy with these

DB one arm row

35kg 3x10

Dips.

15,8

Incline DB curls

12kg x12,10,10

Skull crushers

EZ bar +20kg x15

+25kg x8

+20kg x15


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower Heavy:

Squats:

*120kg x5 PR* rep 4 was a little bent over but rep 5 was like a good morning should have only done 4 reps, feel its my core strength holding me back on these as well as technique, depth was below parallel.

120kg x1 bottled it should have went for 3

100kg x5

100kg x5 form good on both these sets.

Deadlift: 531 @ 185kg max W1C2

120kg x5

140kg x5

all warm ups and these sets were double overhand felt it in the forearms

155kg x8 (5+)

under over grip here happy with this

leg curl:

75 x 10

80 x10

80 x12

Couldnt be bothered doing calf raises.

Done some back bridges and a few handstands

DONE!! Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy:

Dips

X10

+5kg x5

+10kg x5

+20kg x5

+30kg x3

+30kg x2

+20kg x5

Chin ups

X5

+15kg x5,4,4

Flat DB

32kg x7,7,7

T bar rows

60kg 5x10

Lateral raises

6kg 3x12

Good session


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

all going really well, showing some excellent progression


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light:

Front squat

*100kg x5 PR!*

80kg x8

80kg x8

Last rep on 100kg was balls out nearly lost it but I gave it everything I got and the rep went up, delighted.

Calf raises:

160kg 4x15

Pistol squats:

3x8

Assisted with band

Leg curl:

75 x20

80x15

80x15 dropset to 60x10

Calf raises

220kg x10

190kg 2x10

Done!! Great session hit my goal of a 100kg front squat x5 unsure what route ill take with the front squats next week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol at a 100kg front squat considered 'light'


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Lol at a 100kg front squat considered 'light'


Ha ha yea suppose it doesn't fit the bill as light but I really like front squatting so much more than back squatting and set myself a goal.

They seem to suit me much better.

Reps are supposed to be 8-12 on this day, going to drop the weight back from next week on and work in the higher rep range for a while


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Decided to do an arm day today:

Barbell curl:

30kg 4x8

CGBP:

60kg 3x8

65kg x7

Standing alternate DB curls:

12kg x10

14kg 3x10

Skull crushers:

EZ bar + 25kg 4x10

+27.5kg x9

Done a superset of tricep push downs and hammer curls.

Would have liked to go heavier on the cgbp but had no spotter.

Taking two days off


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light:

Incline DB:

30kg 2x8 got first rep up on each set

30kg x6 assisted first rep

28kg x8

Pull-ups:

3x10

DB row

35kg x10,10,12

DB OHP

24kg x7,6

22kg x6

Dips

10,12

Incline DB curls

12kg x12,12,10

Skullcrushers

Ez bar +22.5kg x12,10

+ 20kg x12

Was crazy hot in gym good enough session OHP was a little poor but good otherwise


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

Squat

120kg 3x3

Bending a little too much forward on last set depth good though.

Deadlift: wendler [email protected] max week2

120kg x3

140kg x3

165kg x3 (3+)

Form was more like a sldl on the last set wasn't feeling strong on these today

Calf raises on leg press:

190kg 4x12

Supersetted this with some R.C work and face pulls light

Leg curl

75x10

80x10

80x10 dropset to 60x20


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice going mate, keep up the good work


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice going mate, keep up the good work


Thanks I'm happy with the way things are progressing, think I might leave out the arm day for extra recovery .

Must put a progress pic up I'm 87kg in the morning and about 90kg in the gym


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

87.2kg on the scale this morning


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy:

*weighted dips*

B.w. x10

+5 kg x5

+10kg x5

+20kg x5

+30kg x3,2

*weighted chin ups*

+15kg x5,5,4

*DB flat*

32kg 3x8

35kg x3

*T bar rows*

+60kg 4x12

+75kg x8

*lateral raises*

8kg DB 3x10

Considering I was out late last night and smoked a fair bit of hash I am happy enough with that session.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light

*Front squat*

90kg 4x6

These were very tough but I pushed throughout and got great depth on all reps.

*Leg curl*

80 2x15

70x20

*Sldl*

40kg x10

60kg x10

Won't be doing these again didn't like how they felt on the lower back.

Couldn't be bothered with anything else, had 4 hours of broken sleep last night up at 5am for work and I ready to fall asleep now.

Pretty chuffed with the front squats.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

*Incline DB*

30kg x8

30kg x6 cheated first rep

28kg x10,9

Going to drop all sets back to 28kg next week don't seem to be progressing on this was lifting the same 3months ago.

*pull-ups*

10,10,8

*DB OHP *

22kg 2x8

*One arm row*

35kg x12,12,15

*Dips*

15,12

Hammer curls

16kg 2x8

Skull crushers

3sets

Was quite warm in the gym today got an ok session in although pressing strength isn't making much improvements.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

*squats*

120kg x3

100kg 2x5

Still having problems with my squat after first rep my hips rise too early and it turns into a goodmorning.

*Deadlift* wendler 531 C2W3

140kg x5

155kg x3

*175kg x3 PR !!*

*Leg curl*

85 x10

80 x10

70 x20

Tried so e close grip pull downs that I saw matt ogus do.

50 1x30

Forearms were in pain liked this exercise


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job on the deads mate, i get the same issue with squats sometimes, I've dropped weight at mo to try to address it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*Dips*

X10

+5kg x5

+10kg x5

+20kg x5

+30kg x3,2

*Chin ups*

X5

+15kg x5,5,5,4

*DB bench*

35kg x6,5,4

*T bar row*

+65kg 5x10

Lateral raises and some face pulls.

Turned out a good session although my left bicep was sore going in but it didn't affect me.

Dips haven't progressed much.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light:

Done a lot of work on my ankle mobility as a warm up.

Watched some videos of Kelly starret and he recommended keeping toes feet straight ahead when squatting.

All sets were full depth and I done so many sets I can't remember them all.

*Front squat*

90kg x6

90kg x3

*Back squat*paused

60kg x8

Next sets were alternate front and back

80kg 3x5

*front squat*

80kg x8

60kg x10

*leg curl*

80x20

85 x15

85x10 dropset 60x20

Lots of stretching afterwards.

Weights weren't anything impressive but worked on form and got good depth on everthing.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

*Incline DB*

30kg 4x6

Got all first reps up without cheating.

32.5kg 1x5 cheated first rep

28kg 1x10

*Pullups*

10,9,9,6,6

*DB OHP*

24kg 2x8

*DB one arm row*

35kg 3x15

*Dips*

10,8

Was wasted here pretty poor

*Incline DB curls*

12kg x12,10

10kg x10

*Skull crushers*

EZ bar +25kg x10,8

Will update sets/reps later on iPhone on night shift this week going to [email protected] 8pm

Updated also did some rear delt flys and some more curls.

Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Decided that I want to up my calisthenics by a lot.

My current stats:

Pull-ups x12

Dips x18

I want to get to 20 pull-ups and 30 dips.

Want to keep up the handstand training as well.

Training will be as follows:

Upper

Lower

Off

Upper

Lower

Calisthenics day


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Home workout today:

*Pull ups*

5 (x20) sets 100 total

All full extension, chin over bar and alternate sets with wide and shoulder width grip.

Took just under 30mins.

*Pushups*

20,20,20,15,15,10

Done enjoyed this good workout


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

*Squats*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x3,3,2

80kg x5 paused

Weights are low but Im working on form, depth on these were full ATG depth impossible to go lower.

Still some forward lean but it was better than last session:

*Deadlift* wendler 531 C2W4 deload

75kg x5

90kg x5

110kg x5

All double overhand

*Leg curl*

80 x20

85 x12

80 x10 dropset to 60x20

Lots of stretching and handstand practice.

Squat still needs more work, I want to keep a more vertical posture if possible


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nothing wrong with 100kg ATG mate, that's a good squat, keep up the good work


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

**** session tonight no real strength didn't feel strong at all.

I think these night shifts are taking there toll.

Upper heavy:

*Dips*

X10

+5kg x5

+10kg x5

+20kg x5

+30kg x2

+20kg x3

*Chin ups*

X5

+15kg x5,5,4,4,3

*DB bench*

35kg x5,4,4

*T bar row*

+60kg 5x12

+70kg x8

Lateral raises

8kg dumbbell

3x12

Weight in gym was 91kg


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you still got in there and did it mate, pushing yourself when things are not at their best is when you really build character. Next session will probably be great


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Was a good enough session last night.

Lower light

*Front squat*

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x6

100kg x3

90kg x3

*Back squat*

80kg x5

80kg x8

Dropset to

*Front squat*

60kg x10

Was dead after all these.

Sitting down sweating like crazy.

*Leg curl*

85 x15

85 x15

80x15 dropset to 60x20

Few handstands and stretches, enjoyed that


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Got to bed this morning at 7 after night shift.

Woke at 4 o'clock this afternoon.

I'm aching all over and my legs feel numb in a good way though,

Really happy with yesterday's session.

Have little to no appetite today just really tired glad of the day off from work.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Got to bed this morning at 7 after night shift.

Woke at 4 o'clock this afternoon.

I'm aching all over and my legs feel numb in a good way though,

Really happy with yesterday's session.

Have little to no appetite today just really tired glad of the day off from work.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

make sure you get some food down you tho mate


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light:

*Inc DB*

30kg 7,7,7,5

Wasn't able to get first rep up had to cheat lifting ass of the bench.

Bit ****ed that I'm not making progress on this, was lifting the same 3-4 months ago.

Going to drop back to 28kg next week.

*Pullups*

10,10,9

*DB OHP*

24kg 2x8

*DB one arm row*

40kg 3x10

*Dips*

14

8

*Inc DB curl*

12kg x12,10,10

*Skullcrushers*

Ez bar + 20kg x15

+22.5kg x12,10

Burnout set on hammer curls

Not a great session pressing strength is not making progress


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy.

*Squats*

80kg x5

100kg 3x3

All ATG perfect depth better form than last week too.

*Deadlift* wendler w1c3 190max

125kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x6

*Leg curl*

80 3x15

Two sets of face pulls, nice session


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh very nice session mate, deads are coming on great, get you :thumbup1:


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*Dips*

X10

+5kg x5

+10kg x5

+20kg 3x5

+30kg x1

Nearly got second rep rep should have grinded it out but gave up.

*Chin ups*

+15kg 3x5

*Dumbbell bench*

35kg 3x5

*T bar rows*

Bar + 65kg 5x10

*Lateral raises*

8kg DB 3x12

Good enough session


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Lower heavy.
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Strong deads! Subbed. Still around 90kg?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yea about 88 first thing in morning and 90 during the day will put a pic up soon


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light.

*Front squat*

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x6

100kg x3

90kg x4

80kg x5

*Back squats*

80kg x8

80kg x10

60kg x10

All sets ATG very intense really enjoyed this.

Front squats didn't feel as comfortable as they usually do but I put up with it and got it done.

*Leg curl*

85 x15

80 x15

80 x15 dropset to 60x20


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pullups*

6 x(20)sets

120 in total 2 mins rest between each set

Alternated shoulder and wide grip with each set


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

Decided to swap out incline dumbbells for flat as I wasn't progressing on them.

*DB bench*

35kg x8

35kg x6

*40kg x2 PR!!*

35kg x5

*Pullups*

10,10,8,6

*DB OHP*

24kg 2x10

26kg xfail

*DB row*

40kg 3x10

*Dips*

12

12

*Hammer curls* alternating

14kg x15,10

*Barbell curls*

25kg 2x10

*Skullcrushers*

EZ bar + 25kg x12,12

Good session volume left me dead leaving though


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy

*Squat*

100kg 3x3

Perfect depth but form was off on the first set think I went down too quick and came up on toes.

Set 2 and 3 were good form tough enough full ATG.

*Deadlift* C3W2 @190max

135kg x3

150kg x3

*170kg x5 equals PR!* (3+)

*Leg curl*

80 3x15

Good session squats were a bit off but was really happy with my 3+ set on the deadlifts.

Reckon I would pull 200kg at the minute.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick pic around 88/89kg here this was taken in the evening so a bit full


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Ugh horrible session no strength.

Upper heavy:

Dips

X10

+5kg x5

+21.25kg x5 x3 x5 x4

Felt extremely heavy second set was a disaster made up for it with the third but couldn't get 5 reps on the fifth failed

*chins*

X5

+15kg x3

*pullups*

+10kg x4

Disastrous

*CG pull downs *

60x12

65x12

70x12

*DB bench*

35kg x4

32kg x5

*cable rows*

4sets don't know the weight last two were full stack

Sick of my poor strength progression feel like this summer was wasted, gained mass but no strength.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light:

Decided to reduce the volume on this day dropped all arm work and dips, felt I wasn't progressing in strength so I will see if this will have any effect.

*Pullups*

10,8,6,6,6

*Inc DB*

30kg 4x6

Got all first reps up without cheating and all reps were very deep and solid happy with this.

*ONe arm DB rows*

40kg x12,10,10,10

All reps were paused on the floor each time

*DB ohp*

24kg x10

*26kg x5,3 PB!*

Happy with the PB were deep and solid reps too didn't go the failure on them hope to get 2x6 next week

Few rear delt flies to finish


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy

*squat*

100kg 5x3

Last set of 3 form wasn't the best

*Deadlift* wendler 531 C3w3 @190max

140x5

160x3

180 x1

Was hoping for 3 on the last set but this was a grinder to get up just wasn't feeling it today

*leg curl*

80 x10

70 2x20

80 x15

Had an off day today but got an ok session nonetheless


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

*DB Side Laterals*

5kg 3x12 each arm

raped my shoulders all reps slow and controlled

*Front DB Raises*

5kg 3x12 each arm all slow and controlled incredible pump in shoulders

*Pullups*

5,5,4,3

all reps 2 sec hold on top and 4-5 sec negative

never done pullups so hard


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*Dips*

X10

+

5kg x5

10kg x5

15kg x5

20kg x5

25kg x5

30kg x2

*Chin ups*

15kg x5

10kg 2x5

*Pullups*

+ 10kg 3x5

*DB bench*

35kg x0 was shocked had nothing to give here

35kg x4

30kg x5,4

Some pull downs, cable rows and scare crows for rear delts.

Was happy with the dips but DB bench was awful gym was very stuffy and kinda got a headache.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light

*Front squat*

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x4

Left it at this as the fourth rep was a serious grinder, still not feeling that good.

Depth was ass to ankles though.

*back squat*

80kg x6

Wasn't feeling this workout.

Finished the workout with some dragon flys and core work.

Considering taking a week off from the weights before I'm back to college, and just doing some body weight stuff.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tikkajohn said:


> Lower light
> 
> *Front squat*
> 
> ...


If your thinking of taking a week off, just do nothing you may feel more motivated when you start up again.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Talaria said:


> If your thinking of taking a week off, just do nothing you may feel more motivated when you start up again.


I'm also considering changing my programme I like the upper lower format but my pressing hasn't increased at all in the last 3 months.

I'm not feeling demotivated or anything just disappointed with my progress


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tikkajohn said:


> I'm also considering changing my programme I like the upper lower format but my pressing hasn't increased at all in the last 3 months.
> 
> I'm not feeling demotivated or anything just disappointed with my progress


You have put on some good mass there, change it up if you like though.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Talaria said:


> You have put on some good mass there, change it up if you like though.


Yea have put a lot of mass on maybe Im being greedy!

Getting a lot of comments about my size from people who haven't seen me in a while.

Sitting at 88kg at the moment in the morning, stopped creatine as I felt it didn't do anything for me didn't loose weight when I stopped it so I think I may be a non responder.

The plan is to bulk to end of jan February and get ripped then!

Haven't been counting calories accurately this last while but I'm starting again now and shooting for about 4000kcal.

How is your training going?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tikkajohn said:


> Yea have put a lot of mass on maybe Im being greedy!
> 
> Getting a lot of comments about my size from people who haven't seen me in a while.
> 
> ...


Good I'm up to 183lb so looking at putting a cut together to get rid of my fat for good, I did start a journal but I was too lazy to keep filling it in.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Good I'm up to 183lb so looking at putting a cut together to get rid of my fat for good, I did start a journal but I was too lazy to keep filling it in.


Will have a look at it pop a link here, what height are you 183 is still light enough before cutting, I'm looking to be 210 before I cut although I'm 6ft 2


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tikkajohn said:


> Will have a look at it pop a link here, what height are you 183 is still light enough before cutting, I'm looking to be 210 before I cut although I'm 6ft 2


5ft10 I started from a not so lean base though, it's all personal to each individual.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Body's eight push workout today no weights this week.

*Diamond push-ups *

3x12

*Planche lean hold*

10 second hold x6 sets

60s total

*HAndstand wall walks*

3times up and down

5 sets

*Ring dips*

5x5

*Handstand holds*

5 sets of 4 attempts each

*Bent arm handstand hold*

4sets max hold

*Pseudo push-ups *

8x5

Took nearly two hours felt extremely drained but satisfied with the workout


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

*DB side laterals *

5kg 3x12

*DB front raises*

5kg 3x12

*Pullups*

5,5,4,3

Two second hold at the top and 5 second negative.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

First day back in the gym after a week off.

Upper light:

*Incline DB*

30kg 4x7

All reps felt good got hard towards the end, got the first rep up perfectly each set as well happy with this.

*Pullups*

4x8

*DB OHP *

26kg x5

24kg x8

*One arm DB row*

40kg 4x10

*Pull downs underhand*

70x15

75 2x10

4sets of skull crushers supersetted with DB curls.

Done good session a lot of volume but felt good


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Last night

Lower heavy.

*ATG squats*

100kg 3,3,2

A lot of pressure on lower back still think its form related.

*Deadlift*

125kg x5

140kg x5

Easy enough was supposed to go for 160kg for 5+ but lower back was fried so left it.

*hamstring curls*

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy.

*DB bench*

32.5kg x5

35kg x4,4,4,4

Getting a fifth rep would have been all out so didn't want to reach failure

37.5kg x3

These 3 reps flew up scarily easy but failed the fourth.

*40kg x2 equals pr*

Was a grinder but got it.

*DB one arm row*

40kg x5

42.5kg 4x5

Each rep pulled dead stop from floor.

*BB bench press *

70kg x7,6,7

Haven't benched in months and felt good setup was nice, had no spotter so didn't really go all out.

Think I would have got 3x8 if I had someone to spot.

*Pullups*

5-6 sets of 5-8 reps.

*Lateral raises*

10kg x10

8kg 2x10

Done really enjoyed this.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

*Incline bench*

55kg 4x10

Felt harder than it should but bar touched chest every rep and didn't bounce.

*Chin ups*

8,6,6,5

*DB OHP *

25kg x5

22.5kg x6

Back at college gym and this didn't feel good at all.

Think the bench affected it.

*One arm DB row*

37.5kg 4x10

*Rear delt pec dec*

2 sets 12 reps

*CGBP*

45kg 2x15

*Incline DB*

12.5kg 2x10

Slow negative

Good enough session back in the college gym was packed.

Liking the incline bench will add 2.5kg next time


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Last night

Lower heavy:

*ATG Squat*

80kg x5

90kg x3

Awful no strength whatsoever very good form though

*Deadlift*

140kg x5

170kg x3

*Seated calf raises*

25kg x20

35kg 4x15

*Hyperextension*

B.W. x20

+5kg 2x10

Pullups 5-6 sets 5-8 reps

Push-ups

25,15

Handstands to finish.

Back at college so cycling in and out a couple of mile with a nasty hill on the way home,

So blaming this for the poor squats


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Body weight workout today.

6-8 sets of Pullups

Maxed out 12 reps hammer grip full extension.

Handstands

Finished with front lever tuck holds about 6 sets of 10-15 seconds


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy:

*Bench Press*

72.5kg 5x5

*One arm DB row*

40kg 2x8

42.5kg 2x8

Rowed these to my hip and found I could move more weight, Used a bench on a very slight incline.

*DB bench press*

35kg x6,5,4

Wanted 3x6 but wasnt happening last set was kinda ****ed up as the benches are very short and my head was off the end of the bench which put me off.

*Pullups*

8,6,6,6

*Side laterals DB*

7.5kg 3x12 each arm

Handstand practice and some stretching.

Done a back bridge and it was the best it ever felt.

*Moto rows*

tried one set of these and really liked them found them nicely in my lats.

Heres a vid of them if anyone hasnt seen them before.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light.

*Incline bench press*

57.5kg 4x10

Last rep of last set was a grinder bit got it every rep touched chest.

*Chin ups*

8,8,7,6

*OHP*

40kg x6,5

Core and lower back is letting me down on this,

*One arm rows*

37.5kg 2x12

Done these Kai Greene style on an incline bench

37.5kg 1x10 on flat bench

30kg 1x10

*Rear delt work*

3 sets

*CGBP*

47.5kg 2x15

*bicep curls*

3sets

Done!

nice session, although OHP wasn't great as I normally do seated DB press but don't like the benches in this gym to do this.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy .

*Squat*

80kg x5

Horrible form **** an left knee was sore.

Depth was ATG but don't know what's happening with my form, need to work on it.

*Deadlift*

150kg x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Just done a quick session to work on squat form and some stretches.

*pullups s/s with hammer strength low row*

14 / 35kgx8

10 / 35kgx8

8 ""

8 ""

*Squat*

80kg 3x5

90kg x2

Form was ATG and better than last time no knee pain.

Need to increase ankle mobility and core strength which I think should help me.

Goal is 110kg 3x5 ATG for Christmas

Lots more sets in there as well as pause squats can't remember them all

Loads of handstands and back bridges and stretching.

Really enjoyed this workout


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy.

*Bench press*

75kg 5x5 *Rep PR*

*One arm DB row*

42.5kg 4x8 each arm

*DB bench*

35kg 6,5,5

*Pullups*

10,8,8,8

*Side laterals*

One arm at a time

10kg 2x12

7kg 1x12

Wonderful session bench felt light Pullups and rows good as well.

Only problem was I hate the benches in this gym for flat DB press,

They are hammer strength with a curve where your **** sits and its really off putting much prefer a standard flat bench.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Last night.

*lower light*

*ATG front squat*

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x4

100kg x1

*ATG back squat*

80kg 4x8 :thumbup1:

*Calf raises* seated

40kg 3x15

Slow and squeezed

*Hamstring curl*

53 2x10

46 2x10

Numbers are on a life fitness lying leg curl.

Handstand practice,

Stretches.

Pistol squat +16kg on each leg

Front squats may not be quite as good as they were but depth was balls to floor on every rep,

Thumb was a little sore probably from not front squatting in a while.

Back squats felt really good not 100% form but a lot better than last time, this was due to a new ankle stretch I done before hand.

Basically with a 60kg on the bar put it across your knee and squat down really stretches the ankles.

On the last set of back squat rep 7&8 my knee was a little sore again but I wasn't going to quit so pushed through.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light:

*Incline bench press*

60kg x10,9,8,7

Gave this everything I had each rep touched chest and form was good.

Next week I want 10,9,9,9.

And goal is 70kg 4x10 for Christmas

*Chinups*

8,7,6,6

*OHP*

40kg x7,6,5

*Barbell row*

60kg 2x10

*One arm DB row*

37.5kg 3x8 each arm

*Barbell curls*

25kg 3x15

*CGBP*

50kg 2x15

Nice session feeling pretty good, heat was ridiculous in the gym.

incline bench was tough but its a decent enough weight so happy with it.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

everything looks good bud, whats the diet like at the mo?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> everything looks good bud, whats the diet like at the mo?


Something along the lines of.

Meal 1: 2 scoops protein + 100g oats + fruit + 3-5 eggs cooked in coconut oil

Meal 2: 2 pieces fruit +soup with potatos

Meal 3: 200g dry weight rice + 1 bag of green isle veg and some sort of meat usually mince or chicken

Meal 4: chicken/ fish and some carbs usually bagels with peanut butter and jam,

Everyday is slightly different but my food tends not too be very imaginative.

I just keep eating till I hit my goal of 4000, which is not that easy as I dont have a large appetite.

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/johnfaul

Have a look at my myfitnespal i count most days on this


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy.

*ATG squats*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg 3x3

*80kg 1x12 rep PR*

*Deadlift*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x3

120kg x2

140kg x1

All double overhand

155kg x5

Under/over grip and every rep dead stop no touch and go

*pullups*

12

Various stretches for the ankles,

And handstand practice.

Fantastic session first time squatting 100kg like this for a while felt great hard though.

Every rep was balls to floor olympic squat.

80 for 12 reps felt really good done 5 felt hard said I'd push for 8 hen went for 12!! 15 next week.

Deadlifts felt really natural form was good 155kg x5 was pretty easy.

Didn't do any leg curls as this gym doesn't have a good one and couldn't be bothered with calf raises.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

cracking workout mate, those deadlift numbers are very good for a tall guy like you


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice progress mate. Keep it up


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy:

*Bench Press*

*77.5kg 5x5 rep PR*

Was comfortable enough,

Lost count and wasn't sure if I had done 3 or 4 sets so I done two more anyway, so may have done 6 sets total.

*DB one arm row*

42.5kg x10,10,8

32.5 kg x12

*DB bench*

32.5kg 1x8

Hate these benches made it harder than it should.

*Low incline DB bench*

32.5kg x6,5

Done this as I hate doing flat on these benches,

*Pullups*

10,9,5 was dead

*Side Laterals*

8kg x12,12

10kg x8 dropset to 8kg x5

Really good session bench press felt solid and rows and laterals felt good also.

Was dead after the first two sets of pull-ups.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light:

Squats all reps ATG and belt less.

*Front squat*

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x4

100kg x1

*Back squat*

80kg x10,10,10,13

*Rep PR*

Was going for 15 reps on the last set but my knee got sore on rep 12 like last time so didn't push out the last two reps

*Calf raises*

35kg 3x20

*Leg curl*

53 x10,10,10,8

*pullups*

12,18,8,6,6

Lots of handstands and stretches.

Really enjoyed this workout squats were good but knee got a little sore on the 12th rep of the last set so I didn't push it any more.

Front squats the rack position didn't feel that comfortable which probably affected my rep numbers.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

sick leg workout bro, covered everything 

That is a damn good front squat mate


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> sick leg workout bro, covered everything
> 
> That is a damn good front squat mate


Cheers man! Im really liking the High rep ATG back squats at the moment Its like cardio I breathe that heavy lol!

Also love front squats think my structure is more suited to them personnal best is 100KG x5 about two months ago working back up to it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

In the library studying and doing assignments, from 9 until 1 today.

Gym for 40 mins and then done some shopping and now just after enjoying some fage Greek yogurt.

Milano pizza in the oven and will probably head back to the library later this evening.

*today*

*Pullups*

16,10,8

First 14 were good but last two Wernt the best,

Two sets of 20 push-ups easy .

Lots of rotator cuff work and two sets of face pulls,

Handstand practice which is coming along nicely got some long holds today which were definitely over 10 seconds but I didn't time them.

Felling a lot more steady throughout my whole body balancing.

Enjoyed this 

*Evening workout*

Went to the park with a few friends this evening.

Brought gymnastics rings and hundred them on a tree and done some Pullups, assisted muscle ups, tuck levers and dips.

Went to the monkey bars and done an assortment of Pullups swings etc.

Finished off with handstand practice.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

*Incline bench*

60kg x6

Was in a different gym and bench threw me off, I think it was more mental than anything felt awkward and heavy.

Tried incline DB. Press 30kg 1x6 didn't like this either.

So went back to the gym Im used off.

60kg x8,6

55kg x10

Bar unrack is higher and feels better think its more mental than anything.

*DB row*

35kg 4x12

Really felt this in my back

*Ohp*

40kg 3x6

Power cleaned from floor at start of each set.

*chinups*

8,6,5

Was dead here.

*CGBP*

52.5kg x15,12

*Barbell curls*

30kg x10,10

25kg x10

20kg x10

Could barely move my arms after this with the pump, weights may have been a little down on last week but still got a good enough workout.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

*ATG Back Squat*

*100kg 5x5 High bar PR!*

*Deadlift*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x3

120kg x2

140kg x1

*160kg x5*

What a great session, squats felt great and it was a PR for me.

No belt and every squat was rock bottom and form felt good.

Forgot my chalk and done all sets including 140kg double overhand.

Done 160kg under/over and grip let me down a little on this but other than grip it felt fairly easy.

Have two exams one in finance and another in multivariable calculus tomorrow and couldnt be bothered doing anything else.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a late session tonight.

*Upper heavy*

*Bench press*

*80kg 5x5 PR* was tough got a spot on last two sets bit didn't need it got them all on my own.

*DB row*

45kg 3x8

*Cybex row machine*

110 at setting 15 2x12

Done these single arm at a time and squeezed at top of each rep and slow negative.

*DB bench*

35kg x6,4

32.5kg x4

*Pullups*

3x8

*Side laterals*

10kg 1x10

8kg 1x12

Was a good session a little rushed but still got all I needed done


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lower light*

*Front squat*

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x5

100kg x2

*Back squat*

*90kg 1x10* last 2/3 reps had a little too much forward lean, but depth was good.

All reps ATG and belt less

*Leg curl*

53 2x10

46 2x10

Lots of handstands and Pullups

Have had a head cold all week and as a result couldn't be bothered doing 4 sets of back squats but other than that a good session.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper Light:

*Incline bench press*

60kg x10,10,10,9+1 assisted

*Chin ups*

4x8

*DB ohp*

22.5kg x7 x6

was dead after the incline bench

*DB one arm row*

37.5kg 3x15 each arm last 2/3 reps on each set wasnt perfect form but felt it good in my lats/

*Cybex row machine*

[email protected] 15

1x15 paused on contraction and slow negative

*CGBP*

55kg x15,12

*Barbell curls*

25kg x20,20,15

Good session,

Took optimum nutritions Pre pre-workout before hand didnt like it crashed half way through and made me feel a little sick wont be taking it again.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

*ATG Back squat*

*105kg 3x5 PR!* for high bar

*Deadlift*

165KG 1x5

Done some core work leg raises and situps.

Fairly good session felt I used a little too much back in the squats, although they were all ATG and beltless.

Deadlifts felt good.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

quick 30 mins session tonight;

pullups 15,

rear delt fly 2 sets of 20 reps good burn

loads of stretching/back bridges

handstands were really poor tonight.

Generally feel sore all over expecially bad doms in arms and back, think it was the dumbbell rows on monday, high reps so going to keep doing them.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upper heavy*

*Bench press*

*82.5kg 5x5 PR!*

*Barbell row*

60kg x8

70kg 2x6

80kg x6

60kg x10

*Low incline DB press*

27.5kg 1x10

30kg 1x8

32.5kg 1x6

30kg 1x8

*Pullups*

10,8,8,7

*Lateral raises*

10kg x12,10,10 last set dropset to 7kg x10

Had a really good session first time I tried barbell rows in a while felt great.

Bench was extremely tough but got all reps unassisted.

Met a really nice guy in the gym who spotted me on the bench press had a good convo with him, wasnt an asshole like some in the gym.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

congrats bud, ur progress is coming on well.

try adding some weight on the pullups bud


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> congrats bud, ur progress is coming on well.
> 
> try adding some weight on the pullups bud[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> I started by getting my bodyweight pullups upto 12 at a max rep out before I started adding weight. But think you could if you tried just one set of 12 not 4 sets...you will see a lot more development with low rep weighted pull ups as well!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lower light*

*Front squat*

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

*Back squat atg*

*80kg 1x15*

*80kg 1x15 Pr!*

Happy with these form was really good as well

Done some leg press 3 sets just to see what it was like.

Also tried a 100kg bench press and failed it probably because I benched yesterday.

Bit ****ed that I missed it, but wasn't a good idea benching after yesterday but what the hell.

Done loads of handstands and headstands and stretching


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice work on the PRs


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice work on the PRs


Thanks man just felt like doing some high reps for a change, how's your training going?

What's your opinion on deloads, I'm considering taking one next week but not really sure whether its a good idea.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Thanks man just felt like doing some high reps for a change, how's your training going?
> 
> What's your opinion on deloads, I'm considering taking one next week but not really sure whether its a good idea.


Been stop n start, but hopefully smooth sailing.

Why were you thinking of a deload?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Been stop n start, but hopefully smooth sailing.
> 
> Why were you thinking of a deload?


My aim is to get as strong as possible, goal of 90kg bench for 5x5 at Xmas an an ambitious 200kg x5 deadlift.

I've heard deload s can be good to allow better progression on the weights on most lifts I'm in PR territory at the moment and I'd like to keep the momentum going for as long as I can.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Update pic from a week ago 89kg


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> My aim is to get as strong as possible, goal of 90kg bench for 5x5 at Xmas an an ambitious 200kg x5 deadlift.
> 
> I've heard deload s can be good to allow better progression on the weights on most lifts I'm in PR territory at the moment and I'd like to keep the momentum going for as long as I can.


I would worry for now. If you are hitting steady PRs don't stop. When you think you are going to fail the following session then it's time for a deload. If that makes sense?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Decided to take a deload week.

Upper Light:

*Incline DB*

22.5kg 4x10

*Pullups*

10,10,6,6

*DB OHP*

15kg 1x10

17.5kg 1x10,8

*BB row*

45kg 4x10

*Dips*

15

*Barbell curl*

15kg 1x30

20kg 1x15

*CGBP*

40kg 2x15

Nothing exciting but had a nice pump at the end


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lower heavy* - Deload

*Squat ATG*

80kg 5x5

*Deadlift*

120kg 1x5

*Hamstring curl*

39- 4x10

Few pullups and core work,

two sets cuban rotation and rear delt fly superset with 5kg dumbbells.

10reps & 15 each set

Squat form was the best I think I ever had, ankle mobility is coming on real good back is much more vertical than before.

Also found out that I dont like deadlifting in weightlifting shoes it put me into an uncomfortable position much prefer barefoot


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Deload

Upper heavy

*Bench*

65kg 5x5

*Barbell row*

60kg 5x8

*Dumbbell bench*

27.5kg x8

30kg 2x8

*Pullups*

8,8,6,6

*Side laterals*

5kg 3x12

Loads of stretching and handstands after


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light ~ deload

*Squat*

60kg 4x12

*Leg curl*

39 4x10

*Calf raises*

3 sets

*Dumbbell bench*

30kg x2

32.5kg x2

35kgx2

37.5kg x2

40kg x2

Decided to do this not sure why really

Also done some front tuck holds and handstands


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light:

*Incline Bench*

*60kg 4x10 PR!*

*Chins*

x8,8,6,7

*DB ohp*

22.5kg 1x10

25kg 1x6

*BB row*

70kg 2x10

60kg 2x10

*Cybex row*

[email protected] 1x15

[email protected] 1x12

*CGBP*

60kg x8

55kg x10

*Barbell curls*

35kg x10,10,9

*Dumbbell preacher curls*

7.5kg 1x12 each arm

12.5kg x8 dropset 7.5 to failure

Great session everything felt good deload done me a world of good I think


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy

*Squat ATG*

105kg 3x5 equals PR!!

*Deadlift*

*170kg 1x8 PR * was easy supposed to 5 but felt good and done 8

Great session, couldn't be bothered with anything else as I'm crazy busy with college


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*Bench press*

*85 kg 5x5 PR*

Last rep of the last set was a grinder but got all reps,

Breaks were a little long because I was training with someone but not too bothered

*Barbell row*

80kg 3x6

70kh 2x8

*DB bench*

35kg x6

30kg x10,8

*pullups*

8,8,8,7

*Side laterals*

10kg 3x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light

*Squat ATG *

*90kg 4x8* rep PR

*Leg curl*

53 x10,10,8

Pullups

12

8

+12.5kg x3

+15kg 3x3

Some really long headstand holds to end the session.

Was crazy music coming from some dance class beside the gym which made it hard to concentrate on the squats but got them all done and very good form too


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Meant to be upper light today but had a lot to drink last night and the gym I normally go to is closed on the back holiday.

So went to the other gym and done the following.

*Pullups*

6

+10kg x5

+15kg x4

*+20kg 3x3 PR*

*+25kg x2 PR*

x10

really happy with these all reps were perfect form slow and controlled full arms locked at bottom no swinging.

Spend around 40mins doing various handstands and headstands


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some real sensible programming. Keep up the good work


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Some real sensible programming. Keep up the good work


Thanks man, how are you getting on with training?

I'm really happy with how things are coming along getting to know my self better.

I really believe I am being rewarded for consistency and things must improve


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Thanks man, how are you getting on with training?
> 
> I'm really happy with how things are coming along getting to know my self better.
> 
> I really believe I am being rewarded for consistency and things must improve


training getting there. Work's trying it's best to derail me, but I'd doing what I can, when I can.

Strength is getting back to where it needs to be, so now that i'm up and running on cycle, hopefully some good gains will come


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> training getting there. Work's trying it's best to derail me, but I'd doing what I can, when I can.
> 
> Strength is getting back to where it needs to be, so now that i'm up and running on cycle, hopefully some good gains will come


Im finding it quite hard with college to fit in training but I make it something that must be done whatever the excuse 

The hard bit I find is eating enough most days Im in college from 9:00-22:30 and cook after that so its a bit of a pain but im managing.

You following any set program?

Im really liking the upper lower split

How do you find on cycle compared to being natty? I'd be afraid of getting gyno lol!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Im finding it quite hard with college to fit in training but I make it something that must be done whatever the excuse
> 
> The hard bit I find is eating enough most days Im in college from 9:00-22:30 and cook after that so its a bit of a pain but im managing.
> 
> ...


Nothing too noticeable in the gym so far. Hornet as **** though.

No signs of gyno.

I'm kinda doing PPL, but with an extra day thrown in. Try to bring up my shoulders and tri's at the moment.

The one great thing about being on cycle is boulder shoulders!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nothing too noticeable in the gym so far. Hornet as **** though.
> 
> No signs of gyno.
> 
> ...


Your pushing very good weights on your shoulders now saw you were doing the 38's in your log very nice.

Im hoping that consistency and smart programming shall serve me well , as Im just interested in seeing how far I can go natty.

Looking forward to going on a cut and getting some definition, hit 90kg in the morning at the weekend about 91-92kg during the day.

Planned cut is the first of february.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

*Incline Bench*

*62.5kg x9,9,9,8 PR*

*Chinups*

4x8

*DB OHP*

25kg x8,6

*DB one arm row*

37.5kg 3x12 each arm

*Cybex row machine*

130lbs @ no.15 1x12

150lbs @ no.15 1x8

dropset 110 to failure about 8 reps

*CGBP*

60kg x12,9

done my first roll of shame on the bench press was going for 10 but couldnt get it.

*Barbell curl*

35kg x10,8

*Hammer curl*

12.5kg DB 1x12

Good session felt good all round


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lower heavy*

*Squat ATG*

*105kg 4x5 PR*

Felt incredibly heavy,

I have a headcold and didnt feel good in the gym at all today but it was still a PB.

*Deadlift*

*175kg 1x5 PR*

felt awful but got the required reps all reps were deadstop on the floor


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Went to the gym earlier for upper heavy.

Was warmed up and about to start my first working set on the bench press and the gym got a power cut.

Power was out and everyone had to leave.

On the was home went to the park and done pullups, muscleups, pushups and a few handstands


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Done two body weight workouts one on friday and one on saturday,

Got my first Proper muscle ups as well happy out,

Done them on the poles at the end of the dip bars were tough but as I got the technique they were a buit easier.

Done some core work on saturday which was using the ab wheel.

Went out to this pub that brews its own beers on saturday night and had a few pints,

Woke up about 4 am that morning and puked my ring up felt awful dont know what was wrong with me.

Felt **** yesterday as well so didnt eat much.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper Light

*Incline bench*

62.5kg x9,9,9,9

*Chinups*

10,10,8,7

*DB OHP*

25kg x7,7

*Db row*

37.5kg 4x12 each arm

*Cybex row*

130 @no.15 2x12 slow netgative and stop at top of rep

*CGBP*

60kg x12,10

*Barbell curl*

30kg x12,12,10

Good enough session despite not feeling the best


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome session killed it today.

Lower Heavy

*Squat ATG*

*110kg 3x5 PR*

all rock bottom second set as the hardest set Ive ever done last rep almost came to a stop on the way up but grinded it out.

Last set was the best form caught the bounce out of the hole perfectly

*Deadlift*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x3

120kg x2

140kg x1

all double over hand next reps were under over

160kg x1

*180kg x5 Huge PR!*

Delighted with this all reps deadstop and no belt straps


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*Bench Press*

*87.5kg X5,5,5,5,4 PR!*

Happy with this missed the last rep no way was it going up !

*DB row*

45kg 4x8

37.5kg 1x10

each arm

*DB bench*

30kg 2x8

was dead here

*Pullups*

8,8,8,7

*Side laterals*

6kg DB 1x15

8kg DB 1x12

10kg DB 1x10

Good enough session, happy with the bench but just missed the 5x5.

Was completely dead after it and was really poor on the DB press.

Pulled something in my left arm last night stretching not sure what I did but its sore enough although didnt affect me bench pressing.

Considering dropping the 2-3 sets of flat dumbbell pressing and just doing the 5x5 bench to reduce volume any opinions @simonthepieman


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I would drop the bench to 3x5 and carry on as normal at 90kg. Then 92.5 3 x 5 the next time etc

When you stall at 3x5 go back 5x5 at 87.5 and I bet you smash it.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I would drop the bench to 3x5 and carry on as normal at 90kg. Then 92.5 3 x 5 the next time etc
> 
> When you stall at 3x5 go back 5x5 at 87.5 and I bet you smash it.


Would you say the 5x5 is any better for bodybuilding?

Was thinking of even doing 3x3's or 5x3's on bench to bring it up


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Would you say the 5x5 is any better for bodybuilding?
> 
> Was thinking of even doing 3x3's or 5x3's on bench to bring it up


if you can do 5 x 5 it's better because you are doing more volume, but if you are stalling it's better to getting stronger and overeach and bring up the volume with the accessory lifts.

3 x 5, 3 x 3, 5 x 3 are all good.

Personally I would go 3 x 5 first then 3 x 3 after. then back to 5 x 5 at the weigh you previous stall at,

don't worry about being fixed on the accessory reps and sets. If you feel good do more, if you are tired do less, but ideally have a minimum goal to achieve that is realistic and challenging


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> if you can do 5 x 5 it's better because you are doing more volume, but if you are stalling it's better to getting stronger and overeach and bring up the volume with the accessory lifts.
> 
> 3 x 5, 3 x 3, 5 x 3 are all good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply I will just gauge the dumbbell press depending on how I feel on the day


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light.

*Squat ATG *

*90kg x10,10,10,12 PR!*

Full depth good reps tough but not an all out effort 4x12 next week

*Calf raises*

45kg 1x20

55kg 1x15

60kg 2x10

40kg to failure

Can't exactly remember the sets and reps but went hard on them today.

Not too bothered about training calves but had some extra time today,

*Hamstring curls*

53 x10,10,8,8

Handstands and some pistols to finish.

Good session and good training all week one more week and I will deload the next week.

Felt the deload was good and gave me good strength increases.

Weighted pullups and handstands tomorrow.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

just caught up with your progress mate, your doing well!

that's a nice squat for atg!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> just caught up with your progress mate, your doing well!
> 
> that's a nice squat for atg!


Thanks got told I had the best squat form in the gym from a guy today as well ha, must take a video of it sometime.

Love ass to grass squats so much more than low bar suit me really well.

I use squat shoes which help with depth.

Progress is going great this past few weeks really happy increasing on all my lifts.

How are you getting on?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Thanks got told I had the best squat form in the gym from a guy today as well ha, must take a video of it sometime.
> 
> Love ass to grass squats so much more than low bar suit me really well.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear, what shoes u use mate?

im doing okay, recovered from food poisoning about a week ago and lost over 5kg, but putting it back on and training well again !


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> That's good to hear, what shoes u use mate?
> 
> im doing okay, recovered from food poisoning about a week ago and lost over 5kg, but putting it back on and training well again !


Addidas power perfects, transformed my squats .

I would only recommend them if you wanna go olympic ATG style otherwise flat shoes or barefoot will do fine.

Jeez you lost quite a bit mostly water weight I'd say though, you back on track now?

Any tips for food hadn't been home from college in 4 weeks and weighed my self today and was 88.7kg during the day, I was 90kg in the morning last time. So struggling to get enough food in but Im looking quite lean at the moment for bulking


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Addidas power perfects, transformed my squats .
> 
> I would only recommend them if you wanna go olympic ATG style otherwise flat shoes or barefoot will do fine.
> 
> ...


yeah mate im sure 1kg was muscle the rest pure water, im above what I was before so pretty sure it was and stronger so not too serious

erm a easy tip I do is blend 150g oats with whatever u like, that's 90g carbs right there, do 1-2x a day depending on if u need it,

things like pasta and spaghetti are so much easier to eat in large quantities than brown rice etc so allow ur self them.

also pal sometimes it better to go by how ur looking in the mirror than scales, just a lil tip


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> yeah mate im sure 1kg was muscle the rest pure water, im above what I was before so pretty sure it was and stronger so not too serious
> 
> erm a easy tip I do is blend 150g oats with whatever u like, that's 90g carbs right there, do 1-2x a day depending on if u need it,
> 
> ...


Cheers must give that a try,

Do you cook meals a few days in advance? I might start doing that.

Was 90kg on the scales this morning 88.2 the day before ha ha!

I find the mirror caan fuk with your head, one day Im like jeez youve come on well and another Im thinking Ive made little to no progress 

happy with the legs too most jeans are uncomfortably tight now !

Looking forward to cutting and hopefully showing off some good results.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Cheers must give that a try,
> 
> Do you cook meals a few days in advance? I might start doing that.
> 
> ...


sometimes I cook the night before for the day ahead but doesn't always happen! normally it will be the meals that take ages to cook like brown rice etc. things like sweet potato can be done on the day tbh.

damn pal your weighing around where I want to get to. yeah I know the mirror is annoying sometimes taking a picture in the same spot is a good idea.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> sometimes I cook the night before for the day ahead but doesn't always happen! normally it will be the meals that take ages to cook like brown rice etc. things like sweet potato can be done on the day tbh.
> 
> damn pal your weighing around where I want to get to. yeah I know the mirror is annoying sometimes taking a picture in the same spot is a good idea.


Im fairly tall though 6ft2" also to get ripped i'd need to be 85 or below, just had 250g of spagetti and was alot easier to eat than the equivalent in rice.

Just wanna get as strong as possible before i cut then hopefully a lean bulk


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

*Incline bench*

62.5kg x10,10,10,9+1assisted

*Chinups*

10,8,7,5

*DB ohp*

25kg 1x9

*27.5kg 1x5* PR

22.5kg 1x8

*Db row*

40kg 1x10 each arm

*Hammerstrength low iso row*

35kg each side

4x8

*Barbell row*

70kg 1x6

tri's and bi's 4-5 sets each

Good session lower back a little sore so didnt got mad on the rows

Think I was using bad posture sitting so not trying to aggravate it any more


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy

*Squats atg*

110kg 2x5

no belt and all atg

Didnt go for 5x5 as my low back has been niggling a bit the past couple of days, didnt want to risk irritating it.

Think sitting on a bad chair was the cause.

Will be doing 90kg 4x12 anyway on friday.

*Deadlift*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x2

120kg x2

140kg x1

160kg x1

*185kg 1x5 PR!!*

Boom! delighted  destroyed these, on the road to 200kg 1x5 for christmas

Form was great got lots of leg involvement, every rep was deadstop and full reset on floor no belt or wraps just chalk,

*Hamstring curl*

Lifefitness lying leg curl

no. 53 2x10

no.60 2x6

*Rear pec dec flys*

2 sets 15 reps & 12 reps forget the weight 50 -60 I think

felt the squeeze in rear delts

Awesome session really happy about the deadlifts.

Going to take a deload week next week


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upper heavy*

*Bench Press*

90kg x4 failed 5th rep

90kg x4

90kg x4

Dont think my mind was ready for the first set but its still a PR at this weight

*Barbell rows*

80kg 1x5

70kg 1x5

*Cybex row*

170lb @15 for 4 sets

150lb 2x8

*DB flat*

32.5kg 2x8

*Pullups*

4x8

*SideLaterals*

3sets

An ok session today used a lot of machine rows as low back felt a little tight on the barbell rows


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower Light

*ATG Squat*

*90kg 4x12 PR*

Mentally very tough but got angry with it and busted them out

*Lifefitness leg curl*

60 4x8

Stretches, handstsnds and face pulls

Wheels done and their growing really well quads are popping,

Next on the agenda is 100kg 4x12


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice squatting mate. 4x12 ain't easy


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice squatting mate. 4x12 ain't easy


Thanks Simon ! From rep 6 onwards its all mental, I found my groove on squats and the form is the best it's ever been so that helps.

Really liked the last deload so taking one next week then the race to the 200kg 1x5 deadlift is on!

Only problem I have is eating enough getting in 3500 kcal most days but struggling to hit the 4000.

How are you enjoying your cycle and how is training?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Went to the park with a friend earlier.

Done various dips Pullups and levers on the rings.

Then used a weighted vest and done the following

6 sets 3-5 reps pull ups varying grips each set vest was 12kg I think

Dips +12kg

4x6

Some leg raises to finish enjoyed this immensely


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light Deload

*Incline DB*

22.5kg 4x10

*Chinups* Hands touching

4x6

*Db ohp*

15kg 1x10

17.5kg 1x10

*Cybex row*

4 x 15 @90

tri's & bi's 2 sets each

done in 40 mins minimal rest got a nice pump


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy deload

*Squat ATG *

80kg 5x5 minimal rest

*Deadlift*

120kg 1x5

2sets of rear delt work

Around an hour stretching and doing handstands


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy deload

*Bench press*

60kg 5x5

*db rows*

5sets 8-12 reps

Dips and push-ups two sets and 4 was Pullups

Spent around 15 mins doing handstands to finish things off


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light Deload

*Squat ATG*

60kg 4x12

These were so easy bar speed was awesome

Done one hour of back bridges, front splits really hard stretching and handstands.

Done some Cuban rotation with a barbell for rear delt / shoulder health


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light

*Incline bench*

65kg 4x8 PR

*Chin-ups*

10,8,8,7

*DB OHP*

27.5kg 1x5 serious grinders

25kg 1x6

*BB row*

70kg 10,8,8,10

*Face pulls*

3sets 12-15 reps

*Skullcrushers*

done on slight incline bench behind the head

30kg ez-bar 1x13

35kg 1x4

dropset 20kg 1x10

*Curls*

ez bar 35kg x10,8

straight bar 30kg 1x10

DB curls

7.5kg 1x15 each arm alternate

10kg 1x15 each arm ""

serious pump and pain on these


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice pressing


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice pressing


Cheers would like to be inclining 80kg for sets of ten but that's at least a year away 

Any way going for PR's on squats and deads tomorrow hope all goes well.

How is your cycle going?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Cheers would like to be inclining 80kg for sets of ten but that's at least a year away
> 
> Any way going for PR's on squats and deads tomorrow hope all goes well.
> 
> How is your cycle going?


PRs on squats and deads. Hardcore! Rather you than me. After squats today I couldn't do **** all

Cycle is going well but booze has been a downfall. silly winter makes me drink lots.

Will try and sort out the diet a bit better in the lead up to Christmas


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy

*Atg squats*

*115kg 3x5 PR !!*

Actually done four sets on my second set I lost concentration and on the second rep i came down wrong and dumped the bar.

First time to fail a squat.

Got motivated and busted out two more sets of 5 reps

*Deadlift*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x3

120kg x1

140kg x1

170kg x1

*190kg 1x5 PR!!*

Delighted with these beasted them out


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*Bench Press*

90kg x4,3,3,3,3

*DB one arm row*

45kg x8,8,8,8,6

*DB low incline press*

32.5kg x7,6

*Chinups*

4sets

*Lateral raises*

3x10 @ 10kg DB


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower Light: Late night session last night

*ATG squat*

*95kg x12,10,8,8 PB!!*

These were horrendously tough, have been getting up at 6am every morning and studying for exams most of the day all week.

Exams are in ten days, not sleeping great either waking up several times most nights must just be stress.

Anyway got it done, form was OK wasnt possible to go any deeper but think I may have used a little bit too much forward lean on some of the reps.

But **** it got it done anyway onwards and upwards it a big PB for me any how!

Done 40mins of handstands and must say they have never been as good got great long and very steady holds, I estimate up to 12-15 seconds at best.

*Leg curl*

60 x8,8,8,7

Then done loads of stretching and some back bridges although my low back was stiff so didnt push these


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Worked out in the park tonight, was awesome really enjoyed it

Started of with leg raises about 8 sets

Then onto the rings for 30 mins

Done chest flys these were really tough but felt great

Then about 6 sets of Pullups and dips to finish


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Early morning workout first one in a year, was a bit daunting

I was a little slow to get going but was grand after 30mins.

Upper Light

*Incline DB*

30kg 8,8,8,7

*Chin-ups*

10,6,6,6

*DB ohp*

22.5kg x10

25kg x7

*DB row*

40kg 4x8

*Skull crushers*

EZ bar + 20kg 1x15

+25kg 2x10

*Barbell curls*

35kg x10,8 dropset to 20kg x10

*Db alternate standing curls*

10kg x 20 each arm

12.5kg x15 each arm

Ridiculous pump

Have to say the early morning was a sucess, felt a little dehydrated mouth very dry but other than that got on alright.

Dont think Id like to squat or deadlift heavy that early though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Two very solid sessions there


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy:

*ATG Squat*

*120kg 3x3 PB*

not all out either, wanted to save myself for the deadlifts.

*Deadlift*

usual warm-up

*195kg 1x5 PB!!!*

delighted with this, all reps full reset no belt, straps

Finished here and got persuaded into going to an olympic lifting class.

Was really good was very tired from thegym but was doing snatches with 40kg never done this before.

Going to the park for a bodyweight workout later with a friend usual pullups,dips, gymnastic rings etc

Fuk over training couldnt give a **** 3 sessions in the one day ha ha


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Had an awesome session in the park last night.

Done loads of chest flys, skin the cats, dips.

We also practiced the iron cross by putting the rings just outside our elbows and holding this destroyed my lateral head it's in bits this morning.

My whole body has doms today ,, no pain no gain !!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upper heavy*

Bench press

87.5kg x5,5,4

80kg x6

Didn't go to failure on any of these

Pullups

15,10,8,10

Low incline DB bench

32.5kg 2x6

*barbell row*

60kg 3x10

Supposed to workout with a guy today shows up 30mins late, was ****ed third time he has been late.

Put me off the workout lost focus mind wasn't in it today.

Still got an ok session in though.

Note to self workout alone can't rely on people,


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light

*Squat ATG*

*95kg 4x12 PR!!*

Have been up at 6am all week getting about 5 hours sleep so tired as hell.

Was yawning in the gym but said **** it and blasted these out it was one of the most mentally tough sessions I've ever had.

I really chuffed with these from rep 6 onwards it was a grind on every set.

Every rep ATG and no belt used either.

Forgot to do hamstring curls.

Done one hour of intense stretching and handstands was really good, full head on knees, and back bridge is getting really good.

Almost have the front splits down as well only about an inch from full depth


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Late night park workout last night

Done upside down hanging sit-ups from the monkey bars,

Hanging from your legs upside down.

5 sets of 10 reps abs were on fire,

Finished with 4 sets of pull-ups


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Another 18 hour day down exams start tomorrow.

Went to the gym at 9pm

*Upper light*

Incline DB

30kg 4x9

32.5kg 1x5 PB! Got this up with no cheating and 5 solid reps down to chest each time.

Chin-ups

10,8,8,8,6

DB OHP

25kg 1x10

27.5kg 1x6

DB row

42.5kg 3x8 each arm

2sets rear delts

Tri's

3 sets Skullcrushers

2 sets push downs

Bi's

Barbell curl 3 sets

DB alternate 3 sets

Done really good session and got a serious pump, arms looking very vascular.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some good looking numbers here. Pull ups and inclines sounding strong. You have made some great progress.

Are you staying natty long term?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking at your other lifts your BB ROWS seem a little light though. How do they feel?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Looking at your other lifts your BB ROWS seem a little light though. How do they feel?


Cheers yea will be staying natty I think, don't want the massive look and I'm willing to put in consistent hard work so I'll see where that takes me.

BB rows just don't feel that good on my low back sometimes don't know what it is but I don't like the feel of it, dead lifts are fine though.

Have an exam now at 3 then going for 200kg 1x5 Deadlift later tonight can't wait hope I get it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Cheers yea will be staying natty I think, don't want the massive look and I'm willing to put in consistent hard work so I'll see where that takes me.
> 
> BB rows just don't feel that good on my low back sometimes don't know what it is but I don't like the feel of it, dead lifts are fine though.
> 
> Have an exam now at 3 then going for 200kg 1x5 Deadlift later tonight can't wait hope I get it


try do the rows with the bar raised off the ground. ie resting on plates or a low step box.

200 x 5 is a serious lift. good luck


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Had exam earlier went well, got told I look like a walking corpse, must be the lack of sleep.

*Lower heavy*

Squat ATG

120kg 2x3

felt hard and couldnt be bothered doing any more sets, said Id give it all on the deadlift

*Deadlift*

*200kg 1x5 PR!!*

Delighted with this I have hit my long term goal.

No straps or belt used and every rep deadstop on floor

The last rep was the hardest rep Ive ever done shaking trying to lock it out but I got it was still shaking when locked out at the top LMAO!!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*upper heavy*

DB bench

37.5kg x5

40kg x5 PR

37.5kg x5

37.5kg x5

BB row

80kg 4x6

Dips +22.5kg 2x3 didn't like the dumbbell in between my legs was swinging a bit much

Hammer strength low row

45kg each side

5x6

3sets lateral raises

Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light

*ATG Squat*

*100kg 4x8 Pr!*

Felt hard as hell!! lack of sleep is definately catching up on me

Life Fitness lying leg curl

60 4x8

1hour of stretches, splits etc and handstands

Splits felt a lot tighter than last time for some reason

Pretty good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

1 exam left thank god! Tired as hell up at 6am gym at9pm good session though.

Upper light.

Incline DB

*32.5kg 4x6 PR!*

35kg x0 fail

Chin-ups

10,8,7,7

DB OHP

27.5kg 2x6

DB row

40kg 3x10

Incline Skull crushers

30kg ez bar 2x12

Barbell curls

35kg x10,9

3more sets bi's and tri's


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Last night.

Lower heavy:

*ATG Squat*

120kg 2x3

felt incredibly hard so left it at this, hadnt been eating good all day and was just one of those days.

*Deadlift*

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x3

120kg x2

140kg x1

All double overhand no straps just chalk

160kg x1

180kg x1

*205kg 1x4 PR!*

Didnt try the fifth rep

Warming up on deadlifts my right hamstring was incredibly sore like someone stabbed it.

Think I pulled it stretching last week.

Was unsure whether to go for the heavy set but went for it anyway

Didnt go for the fifth rep as I didnt want to grind it out and possibly further injure my hamstring


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*DB Bench Press*

40kg x3

37,5kgx5,4,3

*Pullups*

+15kg 3x3

*Facepulls*

4 sets 10-15 reps

*Dips*

+15kg x4,3

*Barbell row*

80kg x8

*90kg 2x5 PR*

Dont like these on lower back not going to do them in future.

*Iso lateral low row*

4 sets 8-12 reps

*Lateral raises*

2 sets 10 reps

Was dying all day had a lot of drink last night a 70cl bottle of whiskey.

Had a headache all day so was down on strength in the gym


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well done on the PRs


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Just went to the gym messing about today.

*BB OHP*

40kg 1x5

45kg 1x5

50kg 1x5 PR

55kg x1 PR

Hadn't done this in a while wanted to see where I was at.

Felt good but don't think my low back likes these or bent over rows so just going to stick to seated DB Ohp

Done 4-6 sets of Pullups and hanging leg raises.

Then some handstands and stretching.

Hamstring is still quite sore just done some light stretching.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Well done on the PRs


Cheers man how are you getting on, looking forward to Christmas ?

Finished my exams such a relief finally getting some good sleep


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Cheers man how are you getting on, looking forward to Christmas ?
> 
> Finished my exams such a relief finally getting some good sleep


I've been on a whilst stop tour of Scotland as a break with the missus and visiting friends. Lots of drinking and eating. Then Christmas. Then we have guests from oz over for a few days then New Years. My poor liver.

I've never been looking forward to dieting in my life!!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

I must be the only one who can't wait to diet 

It's nice to have family around haven't seen mine in two months going to the gym in a bit then heading home later.

Looking forward to having some nice roast dinners!

There will be lots of drinking too won't be getting too smashed done that last Thursday and was in bed all day Friday


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light:

*ATG Squat*

*100kg 4x10*

Hard as hell but got them done huge pr for me in September I could only do 100kg 3x3

*Hamstring curl*

Life fitness laying leg curl

60 3x10

67 1x5

Done splits stretching and handstands

Good session

Deload week next week so will take it easy


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a light upper body session last night.

Tuck back lever holds on the rings 8 sets

Chest flies on the ring 6 sets

Ring rows 4 sets

Muscle up attempts 6-8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Christmas dinner



A quick progress update as well


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick back shot hadn't seen my back and happy with progress.

Should look good once I diet down


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good work mate. Delts look ace. Still pretty lean up front considering you have been bulking


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good work mate. Delts look ace. Still pretty lean up front considering you have been bulking


Cheers man getting a good few comments about my shoulders looking massive from people I haven't seen in a while 

Haven't really gained much weight sitting between 89-91 in the mornings

Eating everything in sight now that I'm at home 

Will start my diet at the start of February hopefully


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Cheers man getting a good few comments about my shoulders looking massive from people I haven't seen in a while
> 
> Haven't really gained much weight sitting between 89-91 in the mornings
> 
> ...


Me too. Fun times eh.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Goals for end of 2014

*Squat*

140kg 5x5

120kg 4x10

*Bench Press*

100kg 5x5

*Deadlift*

230kg 1x5

*Incline DB*

37.5kg 4x6

*Dips*

+40kg 5x5

Full back lever

5 muscle ups on rings

*Pull-ups*

+20kg 5x5

20 reps B.W

*Splits*

Front and side fully

Freestanding handstand

*Arms*

15"

Currently 14.5"

Ambitious but what the hell I'm going to give them my best shot


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Meant to do this tomorrow but goig out tonight so I done it today instead will take tomorrow off.

All the food has worked wonders, felt strong and weighed in at 92.8kg in the gym fully clothed

Upper light:

*Incline DB*

32kg 4x7 PR

all good solid reps

35kg 1x2 had to cheat the first rep

*Pullups*

10,10,8,8

*DB OHP*

28kg 2x6

*T-bar row*

Bar +

75kg 1x10 was a bit heavy

60kg 4x10

*Scare crows*

done these on cable machine

about 7 sets 12-15 reps

*Tricep extension*

done on cables single arm at a time

18kg 3x10

3 sets of curls

cant do straight bar curls hurt my elbow really bad dumbbells are ok though

Good session squats and deadlifts on monday


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

just an ok session today.

everything felt off not my usual self.

*ATG Squat*

120kg x5 PR

120kg 2x3

*Deadlift *

205kg 1x3

Meant to be 5 reps but didnt have it today didnt try for a fourth knew it wasnt there.

Wasnt nearly as explosive as I usually am and form was a bit off.

I think this christmas drinking has something to do with it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Decided to end this journal getting a bit messy and time for a new start

heres a link to the new one if anyone is interested

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251616-tikkajohn-strength-aesthetics-journal.html#post4743158


----------

